# Wow 7.1 Professional paper / The Magic Touch



## Dave_S

Hi all, I recieved yesterday my sample T printed with the new WOW 7.1 self weeding paper from the Magic Touch (www.themagictouch.co.uk), must say I'm very impressed. I have attached 3 photos of the T-Shirt. The hand is soft, still feels a little plasticy similar to normal opaque stuff, but I rekon its quite a bit softer and very thin. I personally think they are on to a winner. By all accounts its going to be quite expensive per sheet (from what I have heard), but I cannot confirm as it hasn't come direct from the 'horses mouth' . I will do some wash tests on the shirt over the next few days.

Dave


----------



## dodank

Dave_S said:


> Hi all, I recieved yesterday my sample T printed with the new WOW 7.1 self weeding paper from the Magic Touch (www.themagictouch.co.uk), must say I'm very impressed. I have attached 3 photos of the T-Shirt. The hand is soft, still feels a little plasticy similar to normal opaque stuff, but I rekon its quite a bit softer and very thin. I personally think they are on to a winner. By all accounts its going to be quite expensive per sheet (from what I have heard), but I cannot confirm as it hasn't come direct from the 'horses mouth' . I will do some wash tests on the shirt over the next few days.
> 
> Dave


o my God , this looks xcellent. this is a big tease can't wait for the wash results.
thanks for the pic. keep us informed


----------



## badalou

Dave_S said:


> Hi all, I recieved yesterday my sample T printed with the new WOW 7.1 self weeding paper from the Magic Touch (www.themagictouch.co.uk), must say I'm very impressed. I have attached 3 photos of the T-Shirt. The hand is soft, still feels a little plasticy similar to normal opaque stuff, but I rekon its quite a bit softer and very thin. I personally think they are on to a winner. By all accounts its going to be quite expensive per sheet (from what I have heard), but I cannot confirm as it hasn't come direct from the 'horses mouth' . I will do some wash tests on the shirt over the next few days.
> 
> Dave


Could you explaiine the process for us. How is it self weeding? Lou


----------



## vctradingcubao

Interesting Dave. Are the smaller dots, really, part of the prints? No carrier tape was used?


----------



## mazinger

hello

how the process temperature its for laser or inkjet how is the peel hot or cold.... etc nice job .....


----------



## Dave_S

Hi all, The T-Shirt was all that the Magic Touch sent me, no explanation of how it was achieved........BUT, I recieve a printware magazine every month and last month there was a review of the paper / process (from what I can remember reading it does look a little complex, something about creating a mask on plain paper first), I will try and find it tomorrow when i'm at my workshop and post the relevent info.

Byron, yes, the small dots are indeed a part of the print.........I'm well impressed with the result.

Ernesto, all I can confirm at the moment is that it is for laser printers, not inkjet.

Watch this space and I will try and find the article tomorrow (if I didn't trash it.....I hope I didn't!!)

Dave


----------



## printchic

badalou said:


> Could you explaiine the process for us. How is it self weeding? Lou


Hi Lou,

Here's an article that explains it.

Printwear & Promotion: A kind of magic


Signed,
Angela H.


----------



## bertiewooster

The Wow product looks very interesting, when I enquired about it Magic Touch were insistent on only supplying it once you knew how to use it.
So, I'm told there is a possibility they will be doing a roadshow in the UK in order that people can see exactly how it works!
The worry for me would be, is it going to take too long to do the process, on top of the likely high cost will we be able to sell at a price we can make a profit!
That said, I'm definitely interested in seeing it - sounds just what we have all been waiting for!


----------



## mazinger

dave

thank you for the info......


----------



## Lnfortun

Dave_S said:


> Hi all, I recieved yesterday my sample T printed with the new WOW 7.1 self weeding paper from the Magic Touch (www.themagictouch.co.uk), must say I'm very impressed. I have attached 3 photos of the T-Shirt. The hand is soft, still feels a little plasticy similar to normal opaque stuff, but I rekon its quite a bit softer and very thin. I personally think they are on to a winner. By all accounts its going to be quite expensive per sheet (from what I have heard), but I cannot confirm as it hasn't come direct from the 'horses mouth' . I will do some wash tests on the shirt over the next few days.
> 
> Dave


I was told by one of the recipients of the sample shirt that she was quoted 2.5 British Pounds which is $5.088 at the current exchange rate.

Luis


----------



## polomac

I've heard alot of this paper from a supplier. I'm glad that you will be doing a wash test. I've was also told that there are other companies working on self weeding opaque paper for inkjet. Can't wait to see you wash test results. The digital transfer bussiness is taking a new turn for the best. I hope.


----------



## chup

interesting thread, please feed us with more information on the paper


----------



## vctradingcubao

polomac said:


> I've was also told that there are other companies working on self weeding opaque paper for inkjet. Can't wait to see you wash test results. The digital transfer bussiness is taking a new turn for the best. I hope.


I also hope that there will be good competion, to lower the prices very soon.


----------



## Dave_S

Thanks for posting the article from p&p magazine Angela, thats what i was going to dig out this morning!. I will do some wash tests this week. It does say on the wow label not to tumble dry...i'll keep you all informed

Dave


----------



## jimc

Here are some more samples.

The Magic Touch (GB) Ltd - WoW 7.1 Transfer Paper

Jim


----------



## mazinger

hey hey hey


looks nice the gallery... so far this looks good for dark garment i hope are going to be avaliable soon...thanks jimc for the info....


----------



## prometheus

The sample looks pretty good. Some of the picts in the gallery looked photoshoped. That makes me a little suspect.


----------



## Moonie

prometheus said:


> The sample looks pretty good. Some of the picts in the gallery looked photoshoped. That makes me a little suspect.


Yep. They're mock-ups. It's the same shirt re-colored


----------



## Dave_S

I agree, they aren't real printed ones.........


----------



## chup

what the................. -_-"


----------



## charles95405

If anyone from WOW is checking into the forum...now is the time to set the record straight...are they or aren't they photo mockups


----------



## Moonie

They are mock-ups. The folds and creases are the same on every shirt. This paper seems like a good idea, but putting mock-ups of the product doesn't instill me with very much confidence. The few real pics of the finished product looks good, but then again I wouldn't buy something based on a photoshopped image of the product.


----------



## prometheus

I think the picture of the actual sample that was posted earlier was the best proof. I just wonder why they didn't put that on there, or more like it. If you notice above the pictures it says: "give you a good idea". But if you're trying to sell me on the product, don't show me the potential.


----------



## Moonie

prometheus said:


> I think the picture of the actual sample that was posted earlier was the best proof. I just wonder why they didn't put that on there, or more like it. If you notice above the pictures it says: "give you a good idea". But if you're trying to sell me on the product, don't show me the potential.


I agree. Not saying this is a bad product, but I would love to see more real product photos and maybe wash results pics. It really does sound like something I might use.


----------



## AustinJeff

Yes, exactly how was Wow 7.1 paper involved in making the images displayed in the "Wow 7.1 Gallery"? Certainly by calling it that, they want the viewer to believe that there is a connection.

Moreover, based on this, why would anyone believe that the samples they are sending out have actually been printed using the paper and process indicated?


----------



## vctradingcubao

Well, eventually, some here will ask for samples, anyway. They did say on their website:

"To appreciate the quality and durability of garments produced with Wow 7.1, Request a Sample.."


----------



## Cathybun

Hi,

I recently visited the Magic Touch, got a demo of Wow, saw it being done and bought a box of the paper. I still haven't tried it out yet, as I bought alot of new equipment lately. 

In my opinion, there are good and not so good points to it. I would only use it for speciality jobs for two major reasons.

a. It is very expensive. £2.50 per sheet
b. It is quite time consuming. It involves a number of presses, a number of prints. But if you were doing a run of more than one, you could complete the steps in batches, making it quicker. 

The only reason to use it is to get the screen printed look and a really nice hand.

I'll post pics when I've tried it out.


----------



## charles95405

My guess is that it will be sometime before it hits the US...even then the expected cost will keep me away until later..


----------



## vctradingcubao

So, it's very expensive (even for the Americans & English?), and very time consuming? Those are really major drawbacks and would really hamper the sales of this new product. For dark shirts, these 3 choices would still be better:

1) Screenprinting (you can always ask the customer to pay for the screen for low quantity orders)
2) DTG (a little expensive but might still be cheaper compared to the WOW paper)
3) Opaque Transfers (plastic feel, but some customers still accepts them)


----------



## prometheus

vctradingcubao said:


> So, it's very expensive (even for the Americans & English?), and very time consuming? Those are really major drawbacks and would really hamper the sales of this new product. For dark shirts, these 3 choices would still be better:
> 
> 1) Screenprinting (you can always ask the customer to pay for the screen for low quantity orders)
> 2) DTG (a little expensive but might still be cheaper compared to the WOW paper)
> 3) Opaque Transfers (plastic feel, but some customers still accepts them)


I think for custom jobs that you may do a few of, it might still be a viable option. You'd just have to charge more.


----------



## chup

4) vinyl?...


----------



## vctradingcubao

chup said:


> 4) vinyl?...


4) Vinyl, yes of course, although it's advisable to use only on 1 color jobsand,5) "Solvent-dark" transfers printed on a print-cut machine like the versacamm, although some would classify it as another form of opaque transfers, but at least you can cut right after printing (no more unloading & reloading). Some materials are actually stretchable and not so "thick".


----------



## MAXTACY

this sounds very interesting but 2.5 pounds is too much. i sell custom made t-shirts single order. i can make a good profit on sales but the quality is not that good. screen printing /dtg /and others are out of the question for me as they are expensive and time consuming. but this still sounds good.  did some one receive and test any KISSKUT paper and ink? noone seems to be talking about it. i'm still not sure if i should go with KISSKUT. the quality of WOW seems much better eventhough the price is higher but it's easier to change a laser toner than to clean up a bulk ink system, u know what i mean.?

fingers crossed.. need more competition so the price comes down.


----------



## gylim78

Moonie said:


> I agree. Not saying this is a bad product, but I would love to see more real product photos and maybe wash results pics. It really does sound like something I might use.


Hi All,

I just spoke with MagicTouch and they have confirmed that the images you see are superimposed on top so that they could quickly put together a gallery for viewing. However, they also said that they are in the process of photographing the actual samples and these should be up next week !!


----------



## 2scoops

i'm really interested in this ink jet self weeding paper

i believe xpress do one also.

Anybody any results?


----------



## Cathybun

The magic touch Wow paper is for laser printers. They also have a worldwide patent on the process. The beauty of it, is that it works on darks. I haven't heard of anything that works like this before.


----------



## Darklight

Other than the price, durability (the evil gnome) would be my other area of concern. I would love to hear some wash test results when someone has some to report!


----------



## jberte

is it available in the US yet? if this stuff is as good as it looks, this confirmed inkjet user might have to break down and buy a laser printer


----------



## mazinger

hi all

they said its going to be avaliable at orlando in october for the show 
we have to wait and see.......


----------



## Lnfortun

MAXTACY said:


> this sounds very interesting but 2.5 pounds is too much. i sell custom made t-shirts single order. i can make a good profit on sales but the quality is not that good. screen printing /dtg /and others are out of the question for me as they are expensive and time consuming. but this still sounds good.  did some one receive and test any KISSKUT paper and ink? noone seems to be talking about it. i'm still not sure if i should go with KISSKUT. the quality of WOW seems much better eventhough the price is higher but it's easier to change a laser toner than to clean up a bulk ink system, u know what i mean.?
> 
> fingers crossed.. need more competition so the price comes down.


 
Here is someones report about kisscut in this post: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/p140257-post18.html

Luis


----------



## MAXTACY

thanx alot luis.

i got the same results after i washed the samples they sent me.

fingers crossed for WOW . they still didn't reply my e-mails.


----------



## mazinger

The approx cost will be $5.00 per A4 set.


----------



## Dave_S

OK all, I have done 2 wash cycles on the sample shirt I had with the Wow 7.1 paper, washed inside out and hang dry only, and it came out with no loss of colour. Looks the same as it did when it arrived. I know its no where near enough wash cycles......I'll keep washing it and post more pictures in 5-6 more washes to see if there is any change.

regards

Dave


----------



## 2scoops

£2.50 a sheet is way too expensive though but there's definately a demand for this kind of paper.


----------



## MAXTACY

what happened to the WOW post. no more comments or washing results? that's it !!! i asked for a sample 10 days ago with my own design and i'm still waiting ... hope this won't end up like kisskut.... it's a shame. we need a self weeding paper NOW...


----------



## ukshirtguy

I called them and they are only dealing with people who attend a training day, I havent got time to go and to be honest just wanted a couple of sheets to test in my own working environment.

Im still waiting for the kisscut foil, to see if I can foil silver on a black shirt but im beginning to think that these types of product will never be 'finished and reliable', which is probably why most experienced screen printers read these posts and have a dam good laugh.

Im going back to the idea of standard dark laser transfer but want one with a better hand than the xpres dark, which was way too thick and heavy on the garment imo.


----------



## 2scoops

ukshirtguy said:


> I called them and they are only dealing with people who attend a training day, I havent got time to go and to be honest just wanted a couple of sheets to test in my own working environment.
> 
> Im still waiting for the kisscut foil, to see if I can foil silver on a black shirt but im beginning to think that these types of product will never be 'finished and reliable', which is probably why most experienced screen printers read these posts and have a dam good laugh.
> 
> Im going back to the idea of standard dark laser transfer but want one with a better hand than the xpres dark, which was way too thick and heavy on the garment imo.


 
Let me know if you find one, i've been lots of research and it seems that if you want pro quality you need to either go for plastisol transfers (which is essentially a screen printed transfer) or go with actual screen printing.

I'm looking into something like photoez or stencilpro as I haven't got much room or money to play with at the moment for a full screenprinting kit.

Ok there's DTG but it's just to expensive at the moment.


----------



## MAXTACY

with all this details on T-SHIRTFORUMS. i'm still very confused. i do custom made single t-shirts, NO 2 t-shirts are alike. at the moment i'm using normal heat transfer for white and opaque transfer for black on a c88 with both have to cut and trim...
i'm not happy with the quality. now with all the choices in here i'm realy confused what to go with! i'm not ready to spend a large amount$$$ on machines. i thought WOW 7.1 and KISSKUT were the answer, but both are in the UK and 1 is expensive but the other is a bit low in quality. 
a local t-shirt printer in hong kong told me today that laser transfers "sublimation" are cheap in quality and fade colors but that's not what i read in this forum!! lost lost lost help needed...


----------



## 2scoops

I think Sublimation is supposed to be good quality but your limited to light garments and you can't print on 100% cotton, the garment needs to be polyester or some other synthetic material.

I've been hassling everyone on the forums for weeks trying to find a cheap low cost, low space solution for professional looking t-shirts. It seems Screen Printing, PhotoEZ or Plastisol transfers is the only way to go (unless of course you want to outsource everything to a fullfillment service (which kind of removes most of the profit margin).

Thats what I have decided to do, then when i've enough money together I'll probably either get a proper screen printing kit or a DTG machine.


----------



## MAXTACY

i had a course of screen printing. i know how it's done but there's allot of leftovers when you do custom made single t-shirts u know!!! it's a home business i guess after few hundred tees i need to move out from my house and give the space for screens haha ... I'M READING AT THE MOMENT THIS POST which claim that they can dye sub on 100% COTTON... Dye-sublimation toner, white toner, transfer paper, release paper and Geo Knight heat presses. http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t24913.html
does anyone back this claim? this solves a huge problem this means i can do both light and dark colors, even white TONER ...


----------



## ukshirtguy

Heres my thoughts so far:

Dye sub = good for white shirts, some lights, excellent for mugs.
Kisscut = so far, the worst product I have ever tested. Just my opinion though.
Wow = looks good, but have you seen the demo video !
Photo ez = Excellent product, want it sourced cheaper from uk
Screen print = messy for beginners but still the industry standard.
Transfers = very popular but ive yet to find one that I like the feel of.
DTG = too expensive to set up and I dont like the sound of all the clogged heads etc.

In my experience, manufacturers and resellers will sell you any print machine / method that they can get away with. Even if it doesnt work !


----------



## MAXTACY

i'm totally convinced at the moment of dye sub. the printer is not that expensive the toner is a bit expensive but i guess with the total output of tees it's ok. would love to see samples of both light color and dark color tees done with dye sub.
cheers mate and thanx for your replies ..


----------



## jimc

Here's a video showing the Wow papers being transfered. Looks a lengthy process. Looks more suitable for small multiple logos per sheet.

The Magic Touch (GB) Ltd - WoW 7.1 Transfer Paper

Jim


----------



## MAXTACY

no that looks a bit complicated but it does it for me coz i do single custom made t-shirts and i'm not on a rush. but what i didn't get is why have to print the background and the print on separate papers.? is it the white tone laser thing.? i'm new at this and i'm convinced that dye sub is my solution so please advise.


----------



## Dave_S

Raphael, look at post 43.......wash results......more to follow

Dave


----------



## MAXTACY

ok so i saw the results of a single wash. but u never posted result after 5or more washes which you said u will.. or did u end up with a broken print after few washes.!!!

please post more after wash effect if you have them ready
...
cheers
max


----------



## 2scoops

MAXTACY said:


> ok so i saw the results of a single wash. but u never posted result after 5or more washes which you said u will.. or did u end up with a broken print after few washes.!!!
> 
> please post more after wash effect if you have them ready
> ...
> cheers
> max


 
Isn't this paper something like £2.50 a sheet or something?

Can't see how it's cost effective


----------



## Dave_S

Max, no need to be sarky................. I said i will post pictures, and I will......I have been too busy over the last week or so to do any more wash tests..............they will be done in due course.............if your so impatent why dont you get a sample and do the wash tests yourself ???

Dave


----------



## Dave_S

and no it isnt a broken print, at least after two washes the print is still as it was when it arrived.......time will tell


----------



## marcuskay

Dave, thx a lot for the sharing. Looking forwards to ur further washability test results!


----------



## bertiewooster

Hi All
I had a personal demo of the Wow product, Magic Touch very kindly sent one of their guys over. It was very impressive and despite the high price I decided to buy a pack.
It took me four attempts to master it, but when I finally got one spot on it was excellent. We all know that pricing is important and the cost of this product will probably limit it's use to left chest prints in full colour, but I for one will definitely be using it from now on.
Great product, let's hope the cost drops a little and we can stop using those smelly, unhealthy solvents!!!

Tony : )


----------



## mazinger

hi all

the product is for real....they show me how to use it ..... a few steps and thats it
the cost its higher for usa....but...is a great solution for those special jobs..we have to wait till price drop a little more... wow 7.1 is a great product


----------



## Decal_Designs

OK, this wow 7.1 has me interested now.
Dave, could you tell me how the image holds up to a slight stretch of the fabric?

I ask because a while back I did a bunch of shirts for a local rock band using Image Clip paper, which I kind of like for regular guys t-shirts, but when I tried it on a some tees that were designed for women that had more stretch in the fabric, the image would split in the chest area, which of course was unacceptable. 

Does Wow 7.1 have any give to it, or does it split right away?

Thanks


----------



## NicMartel

Well, is anyone testing with the wow 7 in the US? I got a notice over a week ago that it is available in the US now. I am surprised this thread is not humming with wow tribulations!


----------



## cbs1963

NicMartel said:


> Well, is anyone testing with the wow 7 in the US? I got a notice over a week ago that it is available in the US now. I am surprised this thread is not humming with wow tribulations!


I went to their website "TheMagicTouchUSA". Wow 7.1 is $152.50 for twenty sheets. No room for error at that price. The instructions seemed kind of lengthy as well. Could be easy to mess up.


----------



## nativegraphics

nice... looks good, will wait to see the wash tests etc to see how it works. will definately be watching this one. Good Info! 
Deb


----------



## Lnfortun

cbs1963 said:


> I went to their website "TheMagicTouchUSA". Wow 7.1 is $152.50 for twenty sheets. No room for error at that price. The instructions seemed kind of lengthy as well. Could be easy to mess up.


Ouch! Too rich for my blood.


----------



## NicMartel

WOW! What a WOWper of a price!
That may be the reason this came to a stand-still.
At $7.60+ a sheet it will take some added hype or such perfect results lest this holy grail may sit in the far corner of the shelf reserved for mythological artifacts.
I stay put and wait ~ ~ ~ ~


----------



## mazinger

hi everyone

before sgia in orlando they said may cost around 4.00 a sheet 
in the show they said 6.00 per sheet
now is wow too high.....i dont know this product start like a dtg ........good luck with wow.....


----------



## Skyler Francis

lnfortun said:


> I was told by one of the recipients of the sample shirt that she was quoted 2.5 British Pounds which is $5.088 at the current exchange rate.
> 
> Luis


The only problem with that price is if you have to print in 2 spots say front and back or shoulder and center. You then are spending over $10 dollars plus the shirt plus the shipping. You may be at $15+ dollars when all said and done for something that you may not be able to sell for more than that. Might as well use sublimation if you are going to go too fancy.


----------



## tmtusa

Hey everybody,

I want to clarify that the $152 price tag includes a SoftPad which is used in the process. So the box of 20 will cost $120. Please bounce any questions you have off me.


TheMagicTouch USA


----------



## Alan

Uh oh.... You're in for it now buddy. I don't think this website has enough bandwidth for all the questions I've got. All I'll say is that I'm EXCITED to say the least and will now sit back and let everybody else maul you with inquiries and requests. Good luck!


----------



## NicMartel

well that's one expensive freakin pad!!! and it still leaves the paper at $6 smackaroos a sheet! gees..somebody flogg me out of my hybernating state.
Sure they meant to name this paper WOW?!!! How 'bout "SHOCK", or "OUCH", or "BLIMEY"!


----------



## dannytrb1

Hi Tony
I recently invested in The Magic Touch wow system, and as of yet have not been able to get anything working. i have strictly adhered to all instructions and advice given to me by the company with still no joy. I called them up again yesterday, and they told me 'there are only two heat presses which are compatible with the wow paper' and i wondered if you would mind letting me know the model of heat press you are using?

All the best,
Danny.


----------



## rrc62

That was my concern with this product. At $6 per sheet, one can not afford a product that doesn't work 100% every time all of the time. For what the average T-shirt sells for, mess up one transfer sheet and you've lost money on that shirt.


----------



## tmtusa

Danny,

Who did you speak to? It is true that some heat presses are better than others but to say that only two heat presses can be used with this paper is a stretch. The requirements are 255 degrees F at Max pressure. Let me know what type of trouble you are having and we'll get it working...

TheMagicTouch USA


----------



## tmtusa

In the USA we recommend Insta Presses. We have also used the newer Adkins press with success. The key is the ability to create high pressure and consistent heat throughout the pressing surface. If your press can do this than you shouldn't have any trouble producing great results. 

TheMagicTouch USA




tmtusa said:


> Danny,
> 
> Who did you speak to? It is true that some heat presses are better than others but to say that only two heat presses can be used with this paper is a stretch. The requirements are 255 degrees F at Max pressure. Let me know what type of trouble you are having and we'll get it working...
> 
> TheMagicTouch USA


----------



## cbs1963

tmtusa said:


> Danny,
> 
> Who did you speak to? It is true that some heat presses are better than others but to say that only two heat presses can be used with this paper is a stretch. The requirements are 255 degrees F at Max pressure. Let me know what type of trouble you are having and we'll get it working...
> 
> TheMagicTouch USA


 
Does this mean that the Wow paper is best used with air pressured heat presses? Many use manual presses that don't have digital pressure read outs. Would max pressure on a manual press work?


----------



## tmtusa

An air pressured heat press is not required. Max pressure on a quality manual press will work fine. For example I use an Insta 204 manual swing away.



cbs1963 said:


> Does this mean that the Wow paper is best used with air pressured heat presses? Many use manual presses that don't have digital pressure read outs. Would max pressure on a manual press work?


----------



## dodank

rrc62 said:


> That was my concern with this product. At $6 per sheet, one can not afford a product that doesn't work 100% every time all of the time. For what the average T-shirt sells for, mess up one transfer sheet and you've lost money on that shirt.


 
JUST MY TWO CENTS

I THINK THEY SHOULD HAVE OFFERED AN INTRO KIT WITH A SMALL QTY OF PAPER PAD AND WHAT EVER ELSE U NEED TO GET STARTED TO SEE IF THE PRODUCT WOULD BENEFIT THE CUSTOMER. ALSO IT SHOULD HAVE BEEN AFFORDABLE. THERE'S NO WAY ON THIS GREEN EARTH I WOULD PUT OUT THAT MUCH MONEY FOR A NEW PRODUCT NO KNOWING THE WASHABILITY, DURABILITY, OR ANY OTHER LEARNING CURVE TO THE PROCSS . YES I WAS EZXITED AT FIRST. BUT U CANT EVEN GET SAMPLES OR ANYTHING. 

GOOD LUCK TO THOSE OF U WHO CAN AFFORD TO SHELL OUT MONEY LIKE ON A NEW PRODUCT THAT HAS NOT BEEN TESTED BY THE CONSUMER.


----------



## Titchimp

Just watched the video, wow. Very long process but the results look pretty awsome. I think when i get started i may look into it to stock just for certain situations, pass the cost onto the customer


----------



## Titchimp

Sounds good. Will really look into it properly when the time comes. Problem is i have a oki c3200 which i cant find on the site as on the lists, is it uncompatible?


----------



## badalou

dannytrb1 said:


> Hi Tony
> I recently invested in The Magic Touch wow system, and as of yet have not been able to get anything working. i have strictly adhered to all instructions and advice given to me by the company with still no joy. I called them up again yesterday, and they told me 'there are only two heat presses which are compatible with the wow paper' and i wondered if you would mind letting me know the model of heat press you are using?
> 
> All the best,
> Danny.


What? or What! 2 heat presses??? A press is a press is a press. They have a pad. They have a platin. The have heat. They have pressure. They have Time. I don't get it. Do I see something wrong with this picture? What are those presses?


----------



## tmtusa

There is truth to what you are saying, but! We all know that some presses are made better than others. In the USA we recommend Insta. In the UK they recommend Adkins. We have tested the latest Adkins press here in the US and it works well with our media. The recommendation of a heat press does not only apply to WoW, it is relevant to getting a consistent quality transfer using any media. One of the keys to getting a proper WoW transfer is maximum pressure, therefore, we stress the need to have one of these presses. Let me know if you have any other questions.

TheMagicTouch USA





badalou said:


> What? or What! 2 heat presses??? A press is a press is a press. They have a pad. They have a platin. The have heat. They have pressure. They have Time. I don't get it. Do I see something wrong with this picture? What are those presses?


----------



## rrc62

I agree with Lou. A press is a press. Any of the name brands should work. It sounds a bit like you're setting up a scape goat IE: If someone is having trouble getting decent results, the first response from tech support will be "You are not using an approved press".


----------



## tdeals

I don't see a problem with a transfer company (i.e., The Magic Touch) saying that they suggest certain presses be used because this is what they've tested on. It would be tough for me to believe that every heat transfer manufacturer does testing with every press on the market. 

The Magic Touch's position on press suggestions isn't any different than that of Versatranz (or other transfer companies). I'm looking at the Versatranz heat press instructions right now that gives temp/pressure/time settings _*only*_ for Geo Knight presses. 

In addition, Versatranz has a note below the heat press settings which states: "*These recommended time, temp. and pressure setting are for Geo Knight Press heat seal machines. Settings on other heat presses may vary based on their inconsistencies.*" 

Although it's suggested to go with USA-built presses for those in the USA, all presses are not created equal. It's true that any good press _should_ work and they all probably do, but it takes testing with your chosen press and your chosen transfer to make them work well together. 

AB


----------



## mrdavid

ok I have had good luck with all kinds of transfer from different transfer company I have fellow there directions you mean to tell me if I buy this and it dont work for me then it is my press even if I have no problems with the rest of the transfer beleave me when I say that I have used lot I have done my home work and spent more then what A normal person has


----------



## rrc62

AdriaticBlue said:


> I don't see a problem with a transfer company (i.e., The Magic Touch) saying that they suggest certain presses be used because this is what they've tested on.


As long as they don't use it as an excuse for why their paper isn't working. They recommend Insta and Adkins. I'll bet 80% of the people here are using Knight, Hix, Hotronic, Pheonix or Stahls and 20% using an off brand (eBay). If they want to recommend a press, they should recommend or at least test one or two of the more popular presses. 

I'm skeptical because of the $6/sheet price tag. I've messed up my share of ImageClip paper, but at $1/sheet, I'm still making money if I have to toss one and reprint it.


----------



## badalou

dodank said:


> JUST MY TWO CENTS
> 
> I THINK THEY SHOULD HAVE OFFERED AN INTRO KIT WITH A SMALL QTY OF PAPER PAD AND WHAT EVER ELSE U NEED TO GET STARTED TO SEE IF THE PRODUCT WOULD BENEFIT THE CUSTOMER. ALSO IT SHOULD HAVE BEEN AFFORDABLE. THERE'S NO WAY ON THIS GREEN EARTH I WOULD PUT OUT THAT MUCH MONEY FOR A NEW PRODUCT NO KNOWING THE WASHABILITY, DURABILITY, OR ANY OTHER LEARNING CURVE TO THE PROCSS . YES I WAS EZXITED AT FIRST. BUT U CANT EVEN GET SAMPLES OR ANYTHING.
> 
> GOOD LUCK TO THOSE OF U WHO CAN AFFORD TO SHELL OUT MONEY LIKE ON A NEW PRODUCT THAT HAS NOT BEEN TESTED BY THE CONSUMER.


I am with you on this one..


----------



## badalou

tmtusa said:


> Hey everybody,
> 
> I want to clarify that the $152 price tag includes a SoftPad which is used in the process. So the box of 20 will cost $120. Please bounce any questions you have off me.
> 
> 
> TheMagicTouch USA


What is a soft pad. Is it like my Tee pad it that you get 5 sizes for less then you are quoting. Is this product coming out of UK. If so what are the shipping charges add up to. I don't know. I think you folks need to think about your price. I think your still testing the market and doing so at a high cost to the customer. This product can't be that much better then what we have now and I think we have some great stuff. Even if we had only a few plastisol transfers done it would beat your price and the results I am sure would be better. I think you should take a loss in the selling price and find your market. At this price you going to have trouble attracting a market. Most know me here as testing products and making comments. Just reading your instructions and the price scares me. Are you going to be at the ISS show in january and doing demo's


----------



## rrc62

badalou said:


> Are you going to be at the ISS show in January and doing demo's


Good point. I'd like to see a demo at the Atlantic City show in March.


----------



## philspectrum

I have been using WOW for about 6 months now - and we charge $40us per print ! (more than double waht we charge for any other heat transfere option )
- ok, - there is more to the process than with other transfere products, - but with WOW you can offer somthing that no-one else can offer. - When you see it - you will be blown away !
Phil


----------



## badalou

philspectrum said:


> I have been using WOW for about 6 months now - and we charge $40us per print ! (more than double waht we charge for any other heat transfere option )
> - ok, - there is more to the process than with other transfere products, - but with WOW you can offer somthing that no-one else can offer. - When you see it - you will be blown away !
> Phil


Phil. you are new here. And I know know mean well but come on.. $40. for a print? of course you mean shirt. What you are not telling us is the process and the cost per shirt to you. I doubt that it is better then screen printing. And for that much money i will have a screen print even if it is one print. Are you in the UK? I have not seen this product so i can't really give a good opinion.. but You can bet and I know again you are new here and if I thought this paper was that grand I would be behind it. As it stands it is not something I can give an average customer. Not if I have to charge $40. Not going to happen. I have done a lot of sampling. I want to see this one up close and personal.


----------



## charles95405

I have seen the product up close and it is pretty good, but the cost is not justified when you consider other options available. And making just one mistake on small order can sure put a dent in the profit picture.

For now I will stay with the current papers..and maybe some day we will have an affordable opaque


----------



## philspectrum

As a UK user of WOW for about 6 months, - I kinda feel that this thread has missed it's focus.
WOW is a TOTALLY new product.
It isn't like any other laser transfere paper, - it just isn't !
wot it is, - is access to a totally new market, - that you have previously had to turn down/away, - or talk the client into an alternative solution which quite simply isn't the same or as good.
Magic Touch Uk have been demoing WOW for the past year, - but thet won't sell it UNLESS you have been on their training course for the product !
I felt a bit insulted that after 15years of garmentology I had to go to get instructed on use of a transfere paper ..........
BUT
you need to get shown how to do it.
there are many steps, - on photoshop, - and practical - with a light box, - and stuff about calibrating your press for even temp and pressure.
anyhow - my point is, - 
WOW is a new product that you can start using now - with minimal investment.
If the manufactureres invented a new printit machine that cost a tousand euro pound dollars - or even 10,000 - but it opened a brand new market to you, - you might decide to invest - and do it first - so YOU had it before your competitors,
WELL-
MT - WOW is that new machine - without the investment ! - just expensive paper!
we have wasted about half our first box - but now they are easy, - and we can do all the steps without looking at the instructions.
I know that 2008 will open new markets for Spectrum Imaging with WOW. we have taken a few months to learn how to use it properly, - but all i can say is - do it !
just my 2 penny worth
merry x-mas
Phil


----------



## badalou

philspectrum said:


> As a UK user of WOW for about 6 months, - I kinda feel that this thread has missed it's focus.
> WOW is a TOTALLY new product.
> It isn't like any other laser transfere paper, - it just isn't !
> wot it is, - is access to a totally new market, - that you have previously had to turn down/away, - or talk the client into an alternative solution which quite simply isn't the same or as good.
> Magic Touch Uk have been demoing WOW for the past year, - but thet won't sell it UNLESS you have been on their training course for the product !
> I felt a bit insulted that after 15years of garmentology I had to go to get instructed on use of a transfere paper ..........
> BUT
> you need to get shown how to do it.
> there are many steps, - on photoshop, - and practical - with a light box, - and stuff about calibrating your press for even temp and pressure.
> anyhow - my point is, -
> WOW is a new product that you can start using now - with minimal investment.
> If the manufactureres invented a new printit machine that cost a tousand euro pound dollars - or even 10,000 - but it opened a brand new market to you, - you might decide to invest - and do it first - so YOU had it before your competitors,
> WELL-
> MT - WOW is that new machine - without the investment ! - just expensive paper!
> we have wasted about half our first box - but now they are easy, - and we can do all the steps without looking at the instructions.
> I know that 2008 will open new markets for Spectrum Imaging with WOW. we have taken a few months to learn how to use it properly, - but all i can say is - do it !
> just my 2 penny worth
> merry x-mas
> Phil


How is this product better then Iron All For darks?
How is this product betterthen plastisol transfers?
What new market is left... ? especially one that can justify the price to my customers?


----------



## mrdavid

(Magic Touch Uk have been demoing WOW for the past year, - but thet won't sell it UNLESS you have been on their training course for the product !
I felt a bit insulted that after 15years of garmentology I had to go to get instructed on use of a transfere paper ..........)
.
ok you need to be trained to you this where is the training here in the USA why are they selling here with NO TRAINING


----------



## go10go4

"you need to get shown how to do it.there are many steps"

That might be the major reason for not using this product. I can't think of many things I haven't been able to learn via tutorials, online help, etc. Any knowledge incapable of being transferred by such means may be too dependent upon variables, making its value questionable in my mind. This sounds like a variable-dependent process, which means that what works for you, may not for me. IMHO, transfer processes need to be freed of variables if they hope to find large scale acceptance from end-users.


----------



## Titchimp

badalou said:


> How is this product better then Iron All For darks?
> How is this product betterthen plastisol transfers?
> What new market is left... ? especially one that can justify the price to my customers?


Im just a newbie to all of this but having watched the video it would seem to be able to do much more advanced designs as it looks to be self weeding which afaik ironall for darks is not 

Plastisol transfers.. well again im new but dont you need to order quite a few of those? So you could use magic touch for small quantities.

I can see a market for these transfers for sure.


----------



## badalou

Titchimp said:


> Im just a newbie to all of this but having watched the video it would seem to be able to do much more advanced designs as it looks to be self weeding which afaik ironall for darks is not
> 
> Plastisol transfers.. well again im new but dont you need to order quite a few of those? So you could use magic touch for small quantities.
> 
> I can see a market for these transfers for sure.


It all comes back to the basic questions. What is a small quanity? And what are you going to charge? Remember if I am doing one shirt for a customer and I tell him $40.00 for a white tee. I will probably lose that customer because he can go to the mall and get it done for $20.00. The customer dosen't know the process. They only know the mall and the local screen printer prices. I doubt you can tell me this process is better then screen printing. I know I have not seen an actual shirt so I can't comment on this process but I can on the cost. I think that is what is concerning us. Also how long does it take to make a shirt? I guess when you look at it it is still an expensive transer.


----------



## dodank

badalou said:


> It all comes back to the basic questions. What is a small quanity? And what are you going to charge? Remember if I am doing one shirt for a customer and I tell him $40.00 for a white tee. I will probably lose that customer because he can go to the mall and get it done for $20.00. The customer dosen't know the process. They only know the mall and the local screen printer prices. I doubt you can tell me this process is better then screen printing. I know I have not seen an actual shirt so I can't comment on this process but I can on the cost. I think that is what is concerning us. Also how long does it take to make a shirt? I guess when you look at it it is still an expensive transer.


u got a AMEN here!

all i know is, when u know better u do better. 40.00 buck is crazy for one shirt unless it is covering half the shirt. honestly and realisticly, the cost is to high that's it and no way around it. if u can get away with selling a shirt for that amount good for u. but the majority of us cannot. i would rather sell more for less than less for more. u can get airbrush and other techniques for less than that in some areas. of course we all would like to use the magic paper but common sense is common sense. that's all folks!


----------



## prometheus

badalou said:


> It all comes back to the basic questions. What is a small quanity? And what are you going to charge? Remember if I am doing one shirt for a customer and I tell him $40.00 for a white tee. I will probably lose that customer because he can go to the mall and get it done for $20.00. The customer dosen't know the process. They only know the mall and the local screen printer prices. I doubt you can tell me this process is better then screen printing. I know I have not seen an actual shirt so I can't comment on this process but I can on the cost. I think that is what is concerning us. Also how long does it take to make a shirt? I guess when you look at it it is still an expensive transer.


If I may clarify a few things:

I think WOW is for darks. It prints with out the "Box" almost like plastisol, and it can print full color. So if you had a customer who wanted a custom black shirt with full color, then you could use this.

I can understand the product. Would I buy it, with all it's stringent rules and chances for error and high price? Probably not. But I could see how it might be one more weapon in an arsenal.


----------



## polomac

in my opinion any product that a company makes there is one trying to make their own version to sell for less. The self weeding ink transfer papers that are out is a copy of image clip. The wow paper is also a copy of image clip for darks. The price is more than ink jet opaque with out the weeding. It's just a step for better and new paper to be developed at a lower cost. May be one day there will be a transfer paper that is for light and dark garments self weeding and we do not need plastisol transfers or a DTG printer. One can only hope.


----------



## badalou

polomac said:


> in my opinion any product that a company makes there is one trying to make their own version to sell for less. The self weeding ink transfer papers that are out is a copy of image clip. The wow paper is also a copy of image clip for darks. The price is more than ink jet opaque with out the weeding. It's just a step for better and new paper to be developed at a lower cost. May be one day there will be a transfer paper that is for light and dark garments self weeding and we do not need plastisol transfers or a DTG printer. One can only hope.


I think you will be waiting for that train awhile.


----------



## badalou

prometheus said:


> If I may clarify a few things:
> 
> I think WOW is for darks. It prints with out the "Box" almost like plastisol, and it can print full color. So if you had a customer who wanted a custom black shirt with full color, then you could use this.
> 
> I can understand the product. Would I buy it, with all it's stringent rules and chances for error and high price? Probably not. But I could see how it might be one more weapon in an arsenal.


Still.. Light , dark.. as you stated it will put me off from buying it as well. Also what are the minimums cost for ordering and all the rest. What would ones cost be if the wanted to print 25 shirts? How long would it take?


----------



## prometheus

badalou said:


> Still.. Light , dark.. as you stated it will put me off from buying it as well. Also what are the minimums cost for ordering and all the rest. What would ones cost be if the wanted to print 25 shirts? How long would it take?


It would be cheaper, and less hassle to probably source it out DTG if you knew someone nearby who could do it.


----------



## mazinger

i believe in LOU its right.......LOU for gpvernor ra ra ra  its a joke...... but we have to understand...... this are business and YOUR money ....no body wants to pay $40.00 for a tshirt......right now


----------



## polomac

What makes you think people aren't buying shirts that are transfered $40.00. People do spend on T-shirts that cost more than $40.00. I myself have sold shirts darks for 40.00 and they are repeat customers. I'm not new to the digital Transfer and screen printing business. I've been doing it for 23 years now. There are companies in europe that are working on self weeding transfers that work not like the kiss cut product which is a trial and error. So i will be waiting at the train stop not to long. Now if only the makers of imageclip make a version for ink jet. That will be a major advancment in the inkjet transfer decal even if it is a two step paper like the clc printes.There is also white toners being developed by Oki for laser and saw grass for the chromablast pocess another advancment.


----------



## badalou

polomac said:


> What makes you think people aren't buying shirts that are transfered $40.00. People do spend on T-shirts that cost more than $40.00. I myself have sold shirts darks for 40.00 and they are repeat customers. I'm not new to the digital Transfer and screen printing business. I've been doing it for 23 years now. There are companies in Europe that are working on self weeding transfers that work not like the kiss cut product which is a trial and error. So i will be waiting at the train stop not to long. Now if only the makers of imageclip make a version for ink jet. That will be a major advancement in the inkjet transfer decal even if it is a two step paper like the clc printes.There is also white toners being developed by Oki for laser and saw grass for the chromablast pocess another advancment.


I think we all know that. But what process are they using to do those shirts. And they been selling them long before this process. So why switch? I could do foils and vinyl metallic for less then it cost for those papers. Sure we are all waiting for the new papers and if you follow anything I do then you would know I jump on the bandwagon and give an assessment of the process and the cost and labor involved. A self weeding paper for darks with inkjet is something we would all like but you have to bring it down to the price where it makes it comparable with screen printing. $4.00-to $6.00 a sheet will not get many jumping on this bandwagon. Sure a few of you love the paper. maybe you guys are doing one or two shirts with it for customers. But I do 20 to 50 at a time and I need to make money and keep my customers coming back. All they know is the comparison between me and the other screen printers or transfer people in town.


----------



## mrdavid

here where I live people are selling shirts for $8.00 to $15.00 if I used this paper I would go out of Business so if you are going by what sells at where you live and are able to sell at that price then yes I could see useing it but for now I could not sell at that price so I will stay with what I use untel the price is right


----------



## Titchimp

There are a couple of isssues here. 

1. $40 for a tshirt in my eyes isnt THAT much, but im in the UK and the dollar is weak right now so each region will have a different ceiling price, ive seen shirts in indie shops round here for £35 ($70 ish).

2. People who are advocating this paper aren't saying "stop your presses, burn your current paper, this is what you need to sue now" its just something to consider as another weapon in your arsenal, for when people want a few shirts, or complicated designs with alot of colours.


----------



## lovemytee

we have been using the wow paper for about 3-4 months i have to say it does really work but it is very tedious as we have found out... it is very prone to not working... you have to change the temp to many times we brought everyhting from them including the laser printer the process is too long and errors can be very costly as we have learnt.



polomac said:


> in my opinion any product that a company makes there is one trying to make their own version to sell for less. The self weeding ink transfer papers that are out is a copy of image clip. The wow paper is also a copy of image clip for darks. The price is more than ink jet opaque with out the weeding. It's just a step for better and new paper to be developed at a lower cost. May be one day there will be a transfer paper that is for light and dark garments self weeding and we do not need plastisol transfers or a DTG printer. One can only hope.


----------



## badalou

lovemytee said:


> we have been using the wow paper for about 3-4 months i have to say it does really work but it is very tedious as we have found out... it is very prone to not working... you have to change the temp to many times we brought everyhting from them including the laser printer the process is too long and errors can be very costly as we have learnt.


Further reason to not consider this paper. It may be the best out there but if you make mistakes it is hard to recover cost. You must always be able to make a profit. Using proven product that work when you want them to is the best way to run a buisness.


----------



## polomac

Like any product that you use to make a profit you have to test it until you have the method down. If it is not to the user approval than they will find something else. be it DTG, screenprinting , digital decal and embriodery there will always be mistakes and are sold as seconds. To adjust your mistake will bring back repeated customers for profit. WoW 7.1 is new and it does have a place for some. One day the cost will go down one can only hope.


----------



## jmullen

Looks like the pad is now free with first order and they dropped the sheet price by $1. I get emails from them.


----------



## tmtusa

WoW can be applied to ANY color textile.




polomac said:


> in my opinion any product that a company makes there is one trying to make their own version to sell for less. The self weeding ink transfer papers that are out is a copy of image clip. The wow paper is also a copy of image clip for darks. The price is more than ink jet opaque with out the weeding. It's just a step for better and new paper to be developed at a lower cost. May be one day there will be a transfer paper that is for light and dark garments self weeding and we do not need plastisol transfers or a DTG printer. One can only hope.


----------



## cbs1963

jmullen said:


> Looks like the pad is now free with first order and they dropped the sheet price by $1. I get emails from them.


Just checked the U.S web site, 20 sheets is $120; the pad, a one time purchase is $32.50. Seems to be the same.


----------



## charles95405

I still do not see a market in my area for this product..tooo expensive and tooo many other options...I outsource to DTG for darks...works for me..and works for my customers pocketbook


----------



## Titchimp

charles95405 said:


> I still do not see a market in my area for this product..tooo expensive and tooo many other options...I outsource to DTG for darks...works for me..and works for my customers pocketbook


Thats cool if you can find someone to do the DTG


----------



## philspectrum

WE have been using WOW for about 6 months now.
It is true, - we did make quite a few mistakes in the first 20 or so garments, - but now we have the hand of it, - and it does become easier, - I'm sure if we did 5 a day we could achieve 99% success without any sweat, - but iot is more envolved than any other transfere process.
BUT
the results are unique - for now !
When I set the customer price as 20 uk pounds for print only ( $40us) my team thought it was a lot, - and so do some of my customers,
BUT - we still sell it, - and I know that demand will grow.
My advice would be to learn how now, - so YOU can satisfy your customer, before your competition does !
Oh - and it washes really well, - even better than OBM 5.6.
And yes - you can print fireworks of a t-shirt full of 1mm sparks of any colour - the artwork type is irrelevant - the image really does float on the garment.
Phil
Spectrum Imaging Newcastle Online Photo Printing, t-shirt & Document Services


----------



## charles95405

not too hard to outsource to DTG since his shop is on the way from my home to production site...


----------



## andrew71

philspectrum said:


> WE have been using WOW for about 6 months now.
> It is true, - we did make quite a few mistakes in the first 20 or so garments, - but now we have the hand of it, - and it does become easier, - I'm sure if we did 5 a day we could achieve 99% success without any sweat, - but iot is more envolved than any other transfere process.


Hey Phil,

We bought a box of WOW last October after doing the training. We've literally only just got around to opening it.

We need to call TMT tomorrow because there are differences between the video instructions online and the contents of the box. We're missing the silicon sheet and the 50 sheets of clingfilm. Do you have those in your WOW packages?

Neither of the missing items were mentioned when we done the training and we're getting a lot of the grey material left on the shirts we've experimented with. Do you know if the extra step using clingfilm in the online video help to eliminate the extra material left on the shirt?

So far I'm relatively impressed with the results, but I need to feel 100% confident if we're going to offer it as a printing method. We've struggled a bit with the alignment and are getting an amount of white fringing. I wondered if "overprinting" the i-sheet might solve the fringing problem - any comments?


----------



## tmtusa

Andrew71,

We have made improvements to the paper and in the process have been able to eliminate the cleaning film. I'm assuming you purchased the pack from our UK location. The cleaning film was used to remove excess film from the transfer but is no longer needed. Contact the branch you bought it from for further instructions. Also, the use of registration marks in your print (one at each corner) can make a big difference in the ease of lining up the two transfers. Let us know if you have any other questions.

TheMagicTouch USA



andrew71 said:


> Hey Phil,
> 
> We bought a box of WOW last October after doing the training. We've literally only just got around to opening it.
> 
> We need to call TMT tomorrow because there are differences between the video instructions online and the contents of the box. We're missing the silicon sheet and the 50 sheets of clingfilm. Do you have those in your WOW packages?
> 
> Neither of the missing items were mentioned when we done the training and we're getting a lot of the grey material left on the shirts we've experimented with. Do you know if the extra step using clingfilm in the online video help to eliminate the extra material left on the shirt?
> 
> So far I'm relatively impressed with the results, but I need to feel 100% confident if we're going to offer it as a printing method. We've struggled a bit with the alignment and are getting an amount of white fringing. I wondered if "overprinting" the i-sheet might solve the fringing problem - any comments?


----------



## andrew71

Thanks for the quick reply and information TMTUSA.

The biggest problem we've experienced is with the grey residue on the garment. We can remove it by using sellotape as noted in the instructions but are finding quite large quantities remain after peeling the final transfer. Do you know of reasons why we'd get this residue and is there a way of either minimising or completely eliminating it?

I'm using registration marks to align already, and I guess that practice will make perfect eventually, but I wondered if "overprinting" the colour image slightly would reduce the likelyhood of the fringing?


----------



## tmtusa

A few reasons for gray residue...

1. The garment is not completely cold before peeling transfer
2. Transfer is not removed in one quick movement.
3. You purchased a box of WoW before the cleaning film was included. In the beginning we noticed that glue residue was being left on the final product so the cleaning film was added to the process. Consequently the problem was fixed and we no longer saw the residue. Since then the paper has been re-engineered and the film has been removed from the process. I have a feeling you purchased your box in the early stages of WoW's release (before cleaning film was included). Contact the TMT branch where you bought it from and they will be able to give you more info based on Lot Number, etc.

TheMagicTouch USA


----------



## andrew71

We purchased it either in September or October last year. I'm not sure exactly when it first became available for sale. During the training, no mention of the clingfilm or silicon sheet was made.

The instructions in our box, which are actually labelled as "premilinary" said to peel the final transfer when it reaches "body temperature", so if it needs to be cold-peeled, that's where we could be going wrong.

Thanks for the info - we're going to call the UK TMT office this afternoon.

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## andrew71

Hmm. TMT UK are sending us a few sheets of the clingfilm to try out. We've been experimenting some more in the meantime and are still getting way too much residue left on the garment.


----------



## Big Al

I did the training course last week and decided to invest, I already had one of their samples and had washed it about 6 times with no degradation so was reasonably convinced and i am fed up with turning this type of job away from the shop (no one has DTG over here to farm out to it seems). 

They have a stack of printed garments in their office which were very impressive also a little addition you can do with this process is if you want to just print white with no colour then you can and eliminate all the tricky stages. I would use this if I had intricate small breast logos too hard to cadcut which you could probably get 12 or 15 on an A4 sheet so that would be cost effective on the right job. Also if I was doing a full colour garment on black with this process I know I could get £20 a pop for one offs and not far short of that for small runs as I am getting asked for this all the time and I dont think cost is the only issue just getting it done is the big problem especially if it is a job for a marketing company that have to have it regardless. 

They explained to me that the clam type presses are not suitable and although I have not tried it in the shop yet I am hoping my big Brimato air press will cope easy enough as its a very stable machine. I did one myself while I was up there and it when right first time, the most important thing is to pull the sheet off in one smooth action or it leaves residue.


----------



## andrew71

We visited TMT last week, taking along a sample that we had to ask some questions about. It turns out that we had a very early box of WOW (dated June last year), before the cleaning sheets were added. Our experimentation has shown that pressure is important - too much can cause problems as well as too little - but we are now starting to get pretty consistent results.

We're very happy with WOW and think with a bit more experience under our belts, we might fly with it.


----------



## rjim

I am attempting to use WOW 7.1 now. At the last step, the larger areas did not release from the msheet to the isheet. I can only assume this is temperature related.

Any ideas?

Rjim


----------



## tdeals

Thanks Al and Andrew for your insight and experience with this paper.

Do either of you have pics of apparel done with the WOW transfer paper to share?

AB


----------



## tmtusa

Rjim,

Here are the requirements:

- 255F
- Hight Pressure (90lbs)
- 30 seconds with WoW pad (Msheet - Isheet press)

Peel COLD! This is essential for transferring white film to Isheet. If you see the white film lifting off the Isheet than it is not cold enough.






rjim said:


> I am attempting to use WOW 7.1 now. At the last step, the larger areas did not release from the msheet to the isheet. I can only assume this is temperature related.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Rjim


----------



## rjim

Uhm... I do not know how much colder it can get. Perhaps the pressure was not enough. 

Do you know, since I am using white if I can heat press from the msheet (mast sheet) ?


----------



## andrew71

AdriaticBlue said:


> Thanks Al and Andrew for your insight and experience with this paper.
> 
> Do either of you have pics of apparel done with the WOW transfer paper to share?
> 
> AB


Here's an example. This design uses most of the A4 sheet. The reflected light is from the camera flash, but it looks really nice "in the flesh", so to speak!


----------



## tdeals

andrew71 said:


> Here's an example. This design uses most of the A4 sheet. The reflected light is from the camera flash, but it looks really nice "in the flesh", so to speak!


Looks nice Andrew, thanks for sharing the pic!

Will this item be one that you'll keep and do wash/dry tests with? I would like to know how it holds up through those processes.

In looking at the top and bottom text in quotes, the yellows are different (top text looks more yellow, bottom looks gold). 

Was this by design, was it because of the flash angle or something else?

AB


----------



## andrew71

That's a part of the design, it's a yellow to orange gradient.


----------



## tdeals

andrew71 said:


> That's a part of the design, it's a yellow to orange gradient.


Gotcha...please let us know if you do any wash tests. 

AB


----------



## LazyCarrot

I'm eagerly waiting the arrival of a trial pack of WOW after attending a demo and I'm pretty excited about the possibilities.. but I'm concerned about the 'masking' process. I use Photoshop but i'm new to that too! does anyone have any guidance as to what tolerence / feathering should be set (magic wand) and whether to use a 'hard' or 'soft' brush to tidy up the edges? Or indeed am I barking up the wrong street and there's an altogether better way of creating the mask? I'm concerned that too much feathering will result in the white foundation bleeding out behind the main image. Any tips would be much appreciated.


----------



## tmtusa

LazyCarrot,

Use the magic wand tool, tolerance set to 10-20 for a clean background. Uncheck anti-alias and contiguous. After you have made the sellection and inversed use the contract option under the select menu and shrink by 1-2 pixels. This will make the mask just a little smaller and will make the registration easier. 


TheMagicTouch USA



LazyCarrot said:


> I'm eagerly waiting the arrival of a trial pack of WOW after attending a demo and I'm pretty excited about the possibilities.. but I'm concerned about the 'masking' process. I use Photoshop but i'm new to that too! does anyone have any guidance as to what tolerence / feathering should be set (magic wand) and whether to use a 'hard' or 'soft' brush to tidy up the edges? Or indeed am I barking up the wrong street and there's an altogether better way of creating the mask? I'm concerned that too much feathering will result in the white foundation bleeding out behind the main image. Any tips would be much appreciated.


----------



## LazyCarrot

Thanks Magic - that's a real help... much appreciated.


----------



## prometheus

andrew71 said:


> Here's an example. This design uses most of the A4 sheet. The reflected light is from the camera flash, but it looks really nice "in the flesh", so to speak!


Did you ever think about dropping the shadow on the text, so the actual black of the shirt shows through? Still a good job though.


----------



## coach9

Has anyone tried print on this paper with a DTG printer.


----------



## Lnfortun

coach9 said:


> Has anyone tried print on this paper with a DTG printer.


DTG on top of the price of the paper of over $5.00 a set. I think it is going to be a bit over kill cost wise.

Why not go straigth on printing white ink underbase on the shirt with DTG?


----------



## coach9

Well from what I've seen DTG is slow costly and inconsistent as to washabilty.


----------



## Titchimp

coach9 said:


> Well from what I've seen DTG is slow costly and inconsistent as to washabilty.


Why bother trying to mix up the two technologies? The prininting with a laser printer seems to look nice enough!


----------



## coach9

I own a DTG I dont own a laser printer.


----------



## goodtease

Just got back from ISS and I saw this WOW 7.1.....It is great! Until you look at the $5.00 cost AND the steps it takes to creat one tshirt. I would say this is a great alternative if you are doing single prints....or you have the ability to charge $20 per shirt....but I think I would need to get another heat press just to make the work flow a little easier.....but in any case I just decided to get a VersaCamm Print and Cut. But if you don't have the money to invest in this... I would say use Plastisols. This Wow is just for Darks....I use ImageClip for Light garments and it works great.

I think there are 2 Wow's to this Paper.....
1. It looks great!
2. It cost a butt load!


----------



## Big Al

I already have a versacamm and can assure you it has its place but it also has its limitations which is why I also invested in the WOW stuff.


----------



## goodtease

Big Al said:


> I already have a versacamm and can assure you it has its place but it also has its limitations which is why I also invested in the WOW stuff.


what does the WOW 7.1 do that the versacam can't...just curious? I mean yeah....a little more weeding....but other than that what do you use the WOW for that you can't do on the versa cam?


----------



## badalou

I watched the demo at the ISS show as well.. I was tempted to yell out... "I don't get it!" 1. Too many steps. 2. Too much work. 3. too many zeros after the 5.00. Ok.. for a single shirt.. But I you know when you have to do one shirt you still have to do the computer work... So how much time are you spending to do one shirt? And how many clients are you going to get.. because lets say someone comes to you and wants one shirt as a sample... So you charge them $20. Now they come back and say they want 24 shirts but at a lower price. Because these people have been to local screen printer and he will charge the $8.00 per shirt. So now what.. whole new ball game because you can't use that paper and be a profitable operation.. then unless you are able to get $20 for 24 shirts and the customer is willing to pay that. Of course I would call him an idiot for paying that.. now this is my opinion..And what do I know... I am in the business of making money and not one shirt at a time...


----------



## andrew71

I think you may have missed the point slightly, Anthony. The biggest selling point of WOW is its self-weeding nature. You can create designs that would be very time consuming, if not impossible to cut and weed. Plastisol transfers, if I understand correctly as I've never dealt with them, need to be constrained, which rules out bitty or distressed looking prints.

Yes, the process is slow(ish) when starting out, but once you're used to it you can do it pretty quickly. Plus, once prepared, the transfers can be stored and then the final press to garment is very quick.


----------



## prometheus

One way I could see this stuff working, is with Bikers. Black tee customized with the riders names on it. Most of these guys will plunk down big money for other paraphanelia (leather jackets, helmets, etc). You could build a template with some premade artwork and drop their name over it. They would easily pay $20 bucks for that. Probably even more - $30-$40. You can't do that with plastisol. It wouldn't look good as a transfer. The only other form would be DTG. I don't think it would work for other fields.


----------



## goodtease

Andrew...I don't think I missed the point. Have a self weeding transfer paper is great! But here is what is involved with the WOW 7.1.

1. Edit Photo.
2. Create Mask - Make sure to have registration marks.
3. Print Mask on regular Paper 
4. Print Image on M Paper with Registration marks
5. Heat Transfer mask image to Transfer paper I
6. Cool - 15 seconds or so....
7. Peel.
8. Align Transfer paper M and I 
9. Heat Press M and I together.
10. Peel apart
11. Preheat Garment
12. Align final transfer
13. Heat transfer image
14. Peel backing off
15. WOW you have a tshirt!

Now that is alot of work. I mean I am definitely looking for the holy grail of transfer papers too! I tried DuracottonHT....works ok....sometimes you have a nice window around the image. Imageclip is great...still 3 step process...but paper doesn't cost $5.00. WOW 7.1 is just that....WOW. But just like Badalou said above...I really don't see how you can make money.....

Prometheus....you are correct if you customize. however. If you want a biker image on the back of the shirt and then their name....most likely you will need to use 2 sheets. that is 10 bucks just for the paper! You are limited by the 8.5 x 11" sheet.

Regardless...it is a great paper I agree....so I will let all of you guys buy a whole bunch and hopefully that will drive the cost down...to where I can afford it! lol.

Cheers!


----------



## Titchimp

Like ive said before, i can see that it wouldnt fit into every business model but there are many applications for it. Plus.. its unique in what it does, sure you can buy a versacamm but from looking around.. thats a £6000 machine and for some small startups the magic paper offers a much cheaper (initial investment) solution. If someone comes back and wants 24 of the shirt.. its possible to get the plastisols done for that number


----------



## andrew71

goodtease said:


> Andrew...I don't think I missed the point. Have a self weeding transfer paper is great! But here is what is involved with the WOW 7.1.
> ...


Point taken. No offence was intended. You're right, the process is long, and for me it's even longer as I have a really early batch which had an additional couple of steps to perform.

I believe with time and practice, you can get the process down to a fairly short amount of time. Yes, it is expensive and as with everything, you're going to waste a fair amount of money until you get up to speed with it. I like it and can see a use for it, but as with everything, your mileage may vary!


----------



## mazinger

hey guys

this paper is more personal use than comercial
you imagine a order of 400 t shirts....they have to understand what is the best price they can give to 
forum members also there is a many choices....like i said is for small orders 20-30 t shirts


----------



## [email protected]

I saw this at the imprint show in AC. There is first a weeding sheet that gets printed with registration marks the sheet comes out entirely black and everything that is the white Flash is actually weeded. you then print your image on a seperate piece of film with registration marks. you then put them together matching up the registration marks and heat set all together. The cost was 20 sheets of 8.5 x 11 both sheets for $100.00. They do not carry larger sizes yet. Needs to be a color laser printer to work. I was impressed! looks pretty simple!


----------



## [email protected]

I did the DigiPrints today for the first time and I like the WOW feel better much nicer and feels much more durable.


----------



## goodtease

andrew71 said:


> Point taken. No offence was intended. You're right, the process is long, and for me it's even longer as I have a really early batch which had an additional couple of steps to perform.
> 
> I believe with time and practice, you can get the process down to a fairly short amount of time. Yes, it is expensive and as with everything, you're going to waste a fair amount of money until you get up to speed with it. I like it and can see a use for it, but as with everything, your mileage may vary!


 
Andrew....non taken  I was just clarifying what I meant. I think there is definitely a use for this paper....so if everyone buys like a 1000 sheets on this forum....maybe we could get the cost down....to $2.00....and then maybe they could make one in a wide format for an inkjet!!

The search for the holy grail continues....


----------



## badalou

goodtease said:


> Andrew....non taken  I was just clarifying what I meant. I think there is definitely a use for this paper....so if everyone buys like a 1000 sheets on this forum....maybe we could get the cost down....to $2.00....and then maybe they could make one in a wide format for an inkjet!!
> 
> The search for the holy grail continues....


what? 1000 sheets? That is only 10 boxes.. I think you meant 100,000. 
Do know there are over 35,000 members so if only 1000 bought a box then maybe they would. This company needs to have big margins on their product... do you know their booth cost 2500 and then you add everything else on top of that and it goes way up.. I know one company that spends 25,000 to set up a booth at these shows. So they need to keep selling this paper at a high margin.. I don't think you will see the price drop on this for awhile.. You know you guys think selling this on a shirt for $20 is great.. lets look at it a little more..
paper $5.00
Shirt.. (cheapest) 2.50
One shirt every 15 minutes It look like it took that long for the guy to do one shirt. Figure your labor cost.. (I don't work for nothing) I want at least $40. per hour. That covers my overhead so 15 min equals $10.00 OK someone due the math.. $$17.50 and i am selling for $20. NOT! I can do 24 shirts 3 colors plastisol in 30 minutes or less and make 3 times as much.. If you guys want to make money in this business it is not about doing one shirt at a time.. Ask a screen printer.. Am I being to hard here? sure the paper is self weeding.. but the process to get to that point is too slow.

In business it is called productivity.


----------



## goodtease

I meant if EACH forum user buys a 1000 sheets  Doesn't really matter....I like the paper...but I won't use it because I would go broke. I use plastisols, heat transfers (ImageClip), and now a Versacam. I usually get orders for 50 or more....and I agree. I at least calculate $40 to $50 per hour for labor. Otherwise I would be better off using CafePress and not worrying about inventory and all the other mess.

I am an Industrial and Systems engineer by trade...so manufacturing processes and production are my forte. So my objective has always been maximizing profits.


----------



## AdamnSmith

Call me a skeptic but I feel there are an awful lot of people on this thread who JUST joined the forum, but happen to already have been using this new and unknown product for several months... I'm declaring shenanigins.


----------



## Mattrich1979

It looks pretty cool, but at $5 a sheet that's just insane. Not to mention that they don't have it for inkjet printers.


----------



## LazyCarrot

Have been trying this out and I'm really pleased with the potential it has to offer - colours are true and the print shows no obvious signs of deteriorating after washing.
However I'm having problems with white flecks appearing across the image - these aren't the 'grey residue' sometimes referred to but pure white flecks that look like a bad dandruff attack! they appear on both the image area and non-image areas... Temperature / pressure issue? - anyone come across/resolved this?


----------



## MyTeesharpe

*Water Base Screen Printing*

Hi guys,
I'm interested in Water base Screen printing my tees. How does this procees work? Where can I find the supplies for it?


----------



## darz1984

Is it true that the Wow Paper works only with an adkins swing press?


----------



## kengj

LazyCarrot said:


> However I'm having problems with white flecks appearing across the image - these aren't the 'grey residue' sometimes referred to but pure white flecks that look like a bad dandruff attack! they appear on both the image area and non-image areas... Temperature / pressure issue? - anyone come across/resolved this?


I too am getting white flecks across all images printed so far - especially in the darker-coloured areas. It is bad enough that the shirts are not usable. I have tried a few things but have not found anything that reduces the "bad dandruff attack". I am very disappointed because otherwise I really like the fidelity of the colours. I hope there is a fix for this.


----------



## jssans

kengj said:


> I too am getting white flecks across all images printed so far - especially in the darker-coloured areas. It is bad enough that the shirts are not usable. I have tried a few things but have not found anything that reduces the "bad dandruff attack". I am very disappointed because otherwise I really like the fidelity of the colours. I hope there is a fix for this.


Any fix yet?


----------



## kengj

I sent a report of the problem to Magic Touch USA about the same time I posted on this forum, asking for suggestions. I haven't heard back from them.

As far as a fix goes, the "speckled" image sheets were all printed on my Okidata C3200. A couple of weeks back I received a promotional email offering a discount on the Okidata C6100n Color Printer (Mfg Part No: 62426601) which was billed as, and I quote, the 
"only printer certified by manufacturer and TheMagicTouch for use with TheMagicTouch process"

I ordered an Oki C6100n today. When I get some test prints out of it, I'll post my results on this forum.


----------



## Big Al

I have used the process on two different printers, an OKI and a high end Sharp printer/copier and the results have been identical so I would rule your printer out of the equation. I will say onme thing though, the black only print for the mask on the OKI was perfect but I got a better result when using the colour mode to print the black on the Sharp as it looked a bit washed out when I used the greyscale mode. The OKI is a damned good little printer actually and I originally bought mine for making UK vehicle registration plates (tags I think you guys call them!). 

Are you obeying the instructions to the letter in particular (and I know this because I tried to short cut it out and got the same problems as you) the use of the release sheet paper in all operations particularly covering the mask print and the warmed up WOW sheet underneath. I thought I would bypass the release sheet on top and just that gave me the speckles. Also once you have printed on to the shirt and before you finally cure it if there are any residue spots left on the print get a piece of packaging tape or similiar high tack tape even sellotape and just dab the spots and they will lift right off. 

Finally I think the process is very dependant on your press more than your printer, do you have a swing away high end press or is it a cheapo Chinese clam type if it is I think you will struggle and they (Magic Touch) have just advised a friend of mine who has a cheap press that the process probably will not work for him. I have just completed an 18 piece sweat shirt job and I did loose a couple of transers (no shirts) mainly through lack of experience (one in the example above) but they all came out good and customer happy. Once you get into the process it really is quite easy.


----------



## jssans

I'm going to do my first shirt today with the WOW 7.1 paper(s). My setup is a OKI c3400n & a Geo Knight 14x16 swing away press.

Let's take a running bet on how many sheets it takes me to nail the process down.

I'm going to say five. C'mon Geo Knight!! Don't fail me on these $5 sheets!!


----------



## jssans

kengj said:


> I sent a report of the problem to Magic Touch USA about the same time I posted on this forum, asking for suggestions. I haven't heard back from them.
> 
> As far as a fix goes, the "speckled" image sheets were all printed on my Okidata C3200. A couple of weeks back I received a promotional email offering a discount on the Okidata C6100n Color Printer (Mfg Part No: 62426601) which was billed as, and I quote, the
> "only printer certified by manufacturer and TheMagicTouch for use with TheMagicTouch process"
> 
> I ordered an Oki C6100n today. When I get some test prints out of it, I'll post my results on this forum.


What printer settings do they suggest on the OKI?


----------



## jssans

White Dandruff attack on in the design! Don't stretch the design after it's done or you'll crack it all up. Not impressed so far.


----------



## Big Al

Just standard paper setting fine print, greyscale for the mask and full colour (obviously) for the top sheet, I dont have the modified OKI from Magic Touch or any special profiles as I say this one was bought for doing transparencies to make registration plates and the profiles with it are for that trade.


----------



## Big Al

You have it stacked Wow pad, white sheet facing up, mask on top of that facing down and the all important release sheet on the top of the stack. Bend back the corner of the mask so you can tear it off in one straight pull with no hestitation once its pressed and still hot.


----------



## rjim

I finally got the process to work. I have about a 50% success rate. My problem are is the last step of separating the M sheet from the I sheet. The material does not always separate cleanly. I ruin one shirt because a letter folded over and I did not notice it.

As to the current discussion I am not getting any white specks. I am printing white on black. When it works it works great and I love the detail. When does not, it a big waste of time and money.

Jim


----------



## Big Al

Are you letting it get really cold before you separate as thats important.


----------



## kengj

Big Al said:


> "so I would rule your printer out of the equation.
> 
> The OKI is a damned good little printer actually"
> 
> I too like OKIs. I have a C3200 (with OEM toner) and a C5200 (loaded with ATI dye-sub toner). But I have heard from several sources that the there are differences in toner between various OKI models.
> That would seem to be borne out by the quote that accompanied the C6100n advert that I received:
> _"only printer certified by manufacturer and TheMagicTouch for use with TheMagicTouch process"
> _So I think there is a very real possibility that the OKI printer model is an important factor. Anyway, I will soon have a pretty good idea when I test the new C6100n upon its arrival.
> "Are you obeying the instructions to the letter..."
> 
> Oh yes! I was extemely careful in every respect.
> 
> "Finally I think the process is very dependant on your press more than your printer, do you have a swing away high end press or is it a cheapo Chinese clam type"
> 
> My press is a Hix HT 600 clam shell (U.S. made). Very common over here in North America (I am in Canada). I have calibrated the temperature it reaches with both the MagicTouch test strips and with a digital infra-red thermometer. I don't see how a swing-away press would make a difference to transfer quality as opposed to a clam shell.


----------



## kengj

jssans said:


> What printer settings do they suggest on the OKI?
> 
> I'm not aware of any special printer settings. Let me be clear. With standard colour management, the colour that comes out of printer on the image sheet is excellent! The match to the colour in my designs, whether from Photoshop or Illustrator, couldn't be better. The problem is simply that, with my current setup, not all of the colour transfers to the t-shirt. As a result, the white mask shows through in tiny spots uniformly spread throughout the image. Naturally this is most obvious in areas of dark colour. The white mask material itself performs beautifully for me.


----------



## Leatherneck

kengj said:


> jssans said:
> 
> 
> 
> What printer settings do they suggest on the OKI?
> 
> I'm not aware of any special printer settings. Let me be clear. With standard colour management, the colour that comes out of printer on the image sheet is excellent! The match to the colour in my designs, whether from Photoshop or Illustrator, couldn't be better. The problem is simply that, with my current setup, not all of the colour transfers to the t-shirt. As a result, the white mask shows through in tiny spots uniformly spread throughout the image. Naturally this is most obvious in areas of dark colour. The white mask material itself performs beautifully for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I have not heard of WOW paper it sounds like a very complicated process. Isn't material cost something like 5.00 a sheet?
Click to expand...


----------



## gylim78

For those with the white dandruff problem ... try this.

Place the plain paper mask on top of the M sheet then swing the heat platen back and preheat the plain paper for about 10-15 secs. After that, swing away, cover with release paper and then press for 10 secs. Open press ... wait for 1 to 2 sec then peel the plain paper off the M sheet. Make sure that during the 1 to 2 sec, the paper does not curl up and lift off the WoW pad. It is important that the M sheet remains hot while stripping the plain paper off the M sheet.

Also be sure to use good quality plain paper to print the mask image. 100 gsm smooth paper is recommended !!

Lastly, also try setting a heavier media setting for the plain paper. Sometimes it helps.


----------



## kengj

Leatherneck;
[COLOR=red said:


> I have not heard of WOW paper it sounds like a very complicated process. Isn't material cost something like 5.00 a sheet?
> [/COLOR]
> From my experience, that figure is about right. As to whether that is too expensive or the process too complicated, that depends on what you are comparing it to. Graphic design is what I enjoy; using Photoshop and Illustrator to create original, full-colour art with all kinds of gradients, blends and lighting effects. The WOW process will be the best I've tried so far, at any price or level of complexity, for turning those kinds of images into vibrant transfers for dark-coloured t-shirts -that is, if I can eliminate the speckle problem. As for complexity, WOW is simpler and quicker than air-brushing shirt images, which probably comes closest to the results I am trying to achieve. As for price, all consumables costs are added to the shirt price. I could never compete on price with high-volume shops that do mainly stock transfers or sports teams. As for alternative transfer technologies, dye-sub (both inkjet and laser) haven't given me the dark-shirt results that I am after - and direct-to-garment is out of the question for me.


----------



## Big Al

I have manufacturers OEM toners in my OKI NOT Magic Touch stuff, its an older 5200 model and as I said was bought long before WoW came out and I have also used a high end Sharp printer/copier with identical results so I would really rule this out of the speckle equation. 

Now I don't know why but when I went for the course at Magic Touch the guy definitely told me the clam type press is unsuitable for this process and I would bet that is your problem, he was actually quite adamant about this and would not sell me the materials till I assured him I had the correct equipment. The vertical lift action press must give a more even pressure over the area of the transfer as i can think of no other reason but there you go it seems the man was right and as I said they have cost themselves a sale to a friend of mine who has a clam type press as they told him it would'nt work so they cannot be fairer than that at least over this side of the pond.


----------



## Leatherneck

kengj said:


> Leatherneck;
> [COLOR=red said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have not heard of WOW paper it sounds like a very complicated process. Isn't material cost something like 5.00 a sheet?[/color]
> 
> From my experience, that figure is about right. As to whether that is too expensive or the process too complicated, that depends on what you are comparing it to. Graphic design is what I enjoy; using Photoshop and Illustrator to create original, full-colour art with all kinds of gradients, blends and lighting effects. The WOW process will be the best I've tried so far, at any price or level of complexity, for turning those kinds of images into vibrant transfers for dark-coloured t-shirts -that is, if I can eliminate the speckle problem. As for complexity, WOW is simpler and quicker than air-brushing shirt images, which probably comes closest to the results I am trying to achieve. As for price, all consumables costs are added to the shirt price. I could never compete on price with high-volume shops that do mainly stock transfers or sports teams. As for alternative transfer technologies, dye-sub (both inkjet and laser) haven't given me the dark-shirt results that I am after - and direct-to-garment is out of the question for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the information kengj... I'll have to definately research this further
Click to expand...


----------



## kengj

Yes Al, I see your point. I would hate to have contemplate buying another press! In addition to trying the (current) OKI C6100n printer, I will also try the increased dwell times for the mask & plain paper, as suggested by gylim78 (who certainly sounds like a MagicTouch rep going incognito). I'll have to see if any of my local contacts are using swing-away presses - then I could do that test as well.


----------



## jssans

Ok, I got the process down. It looks good.

I find the ink to be fragile once pressed. You can scratch it off easily. I put some tape on it & pulled off some of the ink & you can see the white background. 

Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Big Al

I trust you did the final cure prossess?


----------



## jssans

Are you asking about the 5-10 sec. FINAL press with just release paper?


----------



## mrdavid

can you show pics thanks


----------



## jssans

I'm going to wash the shirt for the first time tonight @ my home & then take it to work tomorrow & post a pic.


----------



## jssans

Here is the shirt after washing. It has a lot more white specks on the print than before the washing.

Not the results I can sell to the public.

http://i25.tinypic.com/jagl1h.jpg


----------



## Zsoltee

How thick is the graphic on the shirt. Ist it thick or ...?


----------



## jssans

It's not that thick.


----------



## rjim

Yes. I did several in a row plus. After all were in the final form, did some preparation for actually imprinting on the shirts. I did not feel any heat.
Jim


----------



## podge

I have a DTG kiosk and just saw the WOW paper et a tradeshow. I must say it was very impressive. If I could I would swop the DTG for an embroidery machine and use the WOW paper instead for printing on darks


----------



## badalou

podge said:


> I have a DTG kiosk and just saw the WOW paper et a tradeshow. I must say it was very impressive. If I could I would swop the DTG for an embroidery machine and use the WOW paper instead for printing on darks


I also saw this at a trade show and I don't think the quality is as good as DTG.


----------



## ppalmernc

Any recent updates on this paper ?


----------



## mikalopa

hey dave s,
do you have samples of the after wash of the wow shirts??? or could you tell us how it handled in the wash?
thanks


----------



## tmtusa

The WoW paper is rated for 50 washes without any significant color loss or cracking. The white specs seen in the picture on the previous post are do to a improper transfer of the image to the shirt. This is caused by a heat press that is not at proper temperature. Try increasing temp by 10 degrees for the entire process and even adding 5-10 seconds to the final press (transfer to shirt). Be sure to give the shirt a final press with the release paper. This sets the transfer and gives you the 50 wash durability.


----------



## thesignshop

Hi All,
I've bitten the bullet, ordered and received my first batch of WOW 7.1 paper and tested it on a black T-Shirt. Its very expensive at £125. plus vat and carriage for 50 sheets. The results are truly stunning but the cost begs the question how much does one have to charge for a T-shirt. At present its taking around 2 minutes to complete a shirt but things will get quicker with a little practice.
The process is a little complicated so if anyone would like to PM me I can send you full details on the process and a quide to the quality it offers.


----------



## thesignshop

Hi All,
Just completed a wash test on the wow 7.1 and it seems totally unaffected. Brill stuff but expensive.
There's a small learning curve that is needed to produce the masks in photoshop but anyone with any photoshop computer knowledge should pick it up in half an hour or so


----------



## martinwoods

Do you have any pics?
I called and they would not send a sample but they sent a sample to a friend of mine????


----------



## thesignshop

Hi Chris,
No photo samples at present. been so busy nocking stag and hen party shirts out. Hope to have some in the next day or two. Will keep you updated


----------



## thesignshop

The USA branch of the magic touch seems less helpful than their UK couterparts for some reason.
When I asked about it and after purchasing a £500 laser printer from them they sent a man up to try and sell me the wow product. Maybe it was buying the printer that did it lol.


----------



## thesignshop

I'm sure you do, and do an excellent job at that!


----------



## jmullen

I called and they sent me a sample in a few days, looks great too. Washing now, will keep you all updated.


----------



## stuffnthingz

Did you have to pay for the sample? I was given a "quote" of like $25 from some fella who had posted on this forum... I would love to try it, but not for $25


----------



## tmtusa

Finished samples are free.

Laser Transfer Paper - TheMagicTouch USA





stuffnthingz said:


> Did you have to pay for the sample? I was given a "quote" of like $25 from some fella who had posted on this forum... I would love to try it, but not for $25


----------



## BigBear

"...The vertical lift action press must give a more even pressure..."

I think it might have to do with the fact that the back 20-25% of the lower platen on a clamshell press stays quite hot. The closer you get to the back, the hotter it is.

This is especially true, after a few pressings. With normal heat transfer paper or sublimation, residual heat on the lower platen is a non-issue.


----------



## neilmcaliece

Interestingly enough I called these today and arranged an appointment tomorrow.

They asked what type of heat press I had.

It needs to be an 'A Adkins' swing press or it wont work. 

Luckily I have one of these exact heat presses so I'm stopping by Wednesday to pick up one of the OKI Laser printers, do a little training on creating the masks in Photoshop and get some paper while I'm there.

It was suggested that I would have needed to buy another heat press if I had the wrong press and still wanted to use this system. These presses are not so cheap. I think mine cost about £850 just over a year ago.


----------



## ukshirtguy

So the truth is now out then:

The price = WOW 

Pressure, dwell and temperature need to be 100% accurate all of the time = WOW 

Oki printers = not for me thanks.

Just like kisscut = Hit and miss from a product that was never fit for sale in the first place.

Thank you so much to the users who have reported on this product, I will now avoid it like the plague.


----------



## lostasylum

hi guys... any updates on how the transfer looks after several washes? did the colour fade? or did the transfer crack or stretch?

i'm planning to try out some magic touch transfers, but i want to know more about it first...


----------



## TexSub

I have tried this 'paper' also and can say I'm not real impressed so far. There is a learning curve and as previously stated is not very forgiving as far as pressure, time and temp. Way too much time and effort to get an acceptable result. I put it on a black shirt and it looked ok at first. Then I washed.....shirt shrunk a bit and the transfer looked VERY wrinkled. Now some may say that I should wash and dry the shirt first before transfer.....BUT.....time is money and I dont have all day to wash shirts. I am in business to make money, not to do other peoples laundry. I cannot recommend this paper to anyone at this point....especially when they charge an extremely high price for it. just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## deweyevans

Lou,
I need to be directd to the best 'soft feel' transfer paper. I have been using some that feel
like cement on the feel!


----------



## badalou

deweyevans said:


> Lou,
> I need to be directd to the best 'soft feel' transfer paper. I have been using some that feel
> like cement on the feel!


If it is for whites then there is the Jet pro SofStretch and Evelast for lights. The difference in numerous test has been a little heaver feel on the JPSS but last longer in wash test done by members. Then there is the Everlast for Lights (iron all and other names from different vendors.) Which seems to fade fast in wash test. I did receive some samples of what I was told was an updated iron All from one of my vendors. I will have to test it before commenting on it. Hope that helps.


----------



## ashamutt

WOW.... my eyes hurt now after an hour of reading!!!!


----------



## ashamutt

What I have so far....
1. Finished Samples.... yes....and they are awesome!!!
2. Washed finished samples.....no......will do this w/ the next load.
3. Magicut V6 software for my cutter....yes....for all of my other paper.
4. OKI 6150 color laser printer....yes....but it will not arrive until tomorrow.
5. Hotronix draw press...yes...I suppose this type of press will work with WOW!.


Still wondering if I should order the "ultra sample pack kit".....it runs 100 bucks!!! another WOW!!!!
...but there is a lot in it!

......will update when/if I give this WOW 7.1 paper a try......... but so far I am leaning towards Lou's reasoning!!!!!(and people who agree w/ LOU)

Now.. IF they would come down in price to, let's say, 3 bucks a sheet...it might be a lot more appealing to most of us here!!!!!!

*COME ON GUYS....REDUCE YOUR PRICES!!!!!!!!* 
Then we could ALL say *WOW !!! *


----------



## jualkaos

do you see the opaque paper from magic touch?

I forgot the name and price ... but it's also very very expensive

at least compared to neenah or other vendor ... same paper quality

I have no idea the reasoning behind their pricing ... there's something wrong with their marketing dept.


----------



## Big Al

Should be cheaper for you guys now the pound has dived against the dollar, don't help me buying me Chevy race car bits though!


----------



## Lnfortun

It is WOW 7.1. The price is very expensive $5.00-$6.00. I can't blame you for forgetting it. One will tend to forget at that price.


----------



## Lnfortun

There is a new comer self weeding inkjet transfer for lights. It is made by Neenah same people who made JPSS. The preliminary test I did is very promising. It actrually works. Has better transfer property for very light, gradient and photo compared to the laser version.


----------



## ashamutt

Lnfortun said:


> There is a new comer self weeding inkjet transfer for lights. It is made by Neenah same people who made JPSS. The preliminary test I did is very promising. It actrually works. Has better transfer property for very light, gradient and photo compared to the laser version.


I would love to try this new SWLPFL!!!
(self-weeding-laser-paper-for-lights)
LOL
Imageclip...right???
now....are you referring to the inkjet version or the laser version????
(_they have both_????)

...I would love to know how it holds up to the wow paper for darks AND themagictouch's paper for lights!!!

.....I do think that I have some in a sample pack...that I was SUPPOSED to use a long time ago!!!LOL......but my laser printer was not born yet!
(I now have it sitting in a box in my living room
!!!!!!!  )


----------



## Lnfortun

ashamutt said:


> I would love to try this new SWLPFL!!!
> (self-weeding-laser-paper-for-lights)
> LOL
> Imageclip...right???
> now....are you referring to the inkjet version or the laser version????
> (_they have both_????)
> 
> ...I would love to know how it holds up to the wow paper for darks AND themagictouch's paper for lights!!!
> 
> .....I do think that I have some in a sample pack...that I was SUPPOSED to use a long time ago!!!LOL......but my laser printer was not born yet!
> (I now have it sitting in a box in my living room
> !!!!!!!  )


It is for inkjet and requires laser to print a mask. Yes Neenah have both inkjet and laser versions.


----------



## minkynuts

I went to a Magic touch roadshow yesterday, and liked what I saw, the price of their paper for lights is below
€1.00 its the darks that are expensive €4.40 per two sheets which are needed for printing.

Rob


----------



## myteamkit

TexSub said:


> I have tried this 'paper' also and can say I'm not real impressed so far. There is a learning curve and as previously stated is not very forgiving as far as pressure, time and temp. Way too much time and effort to get an acceptable result. I put it on a black shirt and it looked ok at first. Then I washed.....shirt shrunk a bit and the transfer looked VERY wrinkled. Now some may say that I should wash and dry the shirt first before transfer.....BUT.....time is money and I dont have all day to wash shirts. I am in business to make money, not to do other peoples laundry. I cannot recommend this paper to anyone at this point....especially when they charge an extremely high price for it. just my 2 cents worth.


is that so? hmm..then i don't think there's any alternative for this kind of printing except for direct print which is very costly to buy the machine..


----------



## TMTUSA_Tech

The Wow 7.1 Might be a bit daunting for some but I can whole-heartedly say that it does work with magnificent results. If anyone has any trouble using it, I can troubleshoot you as well as guide you to a successful transfer. 

If you are having trouble. I will make sure that no one is left "stuck" using our process.


----------



## minkynuts

No person here can justify Wow 7.1 when it costs 4 times the price of the Tee shirt its put on. Untill TMTUSA
get their heads around that fact other well known paper will outsell it

Rob


----------



## rjim

I agree about the costs. However, I've had a two situations were the low number items required made screen printing too costly and ever with the high cost of this paper, this was the only solution I found that did what I needed. 

The problem I have is more with the inability to have a reasonable expectation that I will be successful on a transfer, especially with customer supplied items. A failed transfer could cost me heavily. It was a chain fence logo used for cage fighting. 

So I have tried to stay away from those situations which in turn eliminates the need for the paper. I like the concept however I spent over $400 (two packages of the paper) not to mention the time factor to bring in just over $100 in gross revenue. Not a good business situation.


----------



## rjim

I agree about the costs. However, I've had a two situations were the low number items required made screen printing too costly and ever with the high cost of this paper, this was the only solution I found that did what I needed. 

The problem I have is more with the inability to have a reasonable expectation that I will be successful on a transfer, especially with customer supplied items. A failed transfer could cost me heavily. It was a chain fence logo used for cage fighting. 

So I have tried to stay away from those situations which in turn eliminates the need for the paper. I like the concept however I spent over $400 (two packages of the paper) not to mention the time factor to bring in just over $100 in gross revenue. Not a good business situation.


----------



## themagictouchusa

I'm happy to answer any questions regarding WoW7.1.


----------



## bertiewooster

OK, I use it and find it reasonably good - just a few issues!

Firstly, registration despite using the recommended 100 gsm matt paper it never quite fits.
Apparently an A3 sheet is on it's way, then the problems will escalate.
Paper has moisture and this cannot be fully controlled.

Secondly, although it does wash well and retain it's colour it does crack.
Similar to transfers from years ago, it does not have great elasticity!


----------



## jumpman21

Hello everyone......Checkout the 2 links below for an explanation on how to use the WOW7.1 One is a video and the other a pdf link for the WOW7.1 guide. 
[media]http://www.themagictouchusa.com/support/docs/wow_guide.pdf[/media]
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nR23gMJeRDY&feature=player_embedded[/media]

The learning curve for using the WOW7.1 is the masking feature. That's where 90% of the customers have problems with. This is usually the first question asked when someone calls to inquire about the paper. If they.... A) Don't have a compatible "laser" printer. Or, B) Knowledge to do a mask?! We will not sell the paper. It would make no sense in selling something to someone that they have no idea on how to use. We do have Demo-Days to show people how to use our products. Also, for those who have tried the paper and saw some white dots?! All you have to do is pull the dots off with a piece of tape and re-press for about 5 seconds. Also....If you do "ANY" Transfers (sublimation or laser) with a great working printer and a beat up press?! Do not expect great results!! Also, if you did not use a WOW pad?! You may not get the same quality you see in our videos.


----------



## numbercruncher

WOW works pretty darn good and is quite opaque. It is a 2 step transfer...there is a learning curve and this can be expensive-believe they used to have a video on their website. Get all the free training and demos you can... if you get one of these stuck in your laser printer watch out-
would not recommend using your film output device for these transfers.


----------



## jumpman21

Depending on the printer....Honestly, the best way to go with Magictouch by way of printer is oki. The reason being the warranty offered with use of the Magictouch paper. If you have an old HP3600 and can care less about a warranty?! It works good too. Just don't forget about the warranty


----------



## themagictouchusa

Live demo of WoW at ISS-Long Beach: [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrtqBOXH7KA[/media]


----------



## themagictouchusa

A3 is out now and available in the USA.

As far as mask plain paper, be sure to use 96 bright or brighter 28lb laser paper. TMT USA has it cut in A4 size if needed.

Washing is best if the final set press is done for 15 seconds.


----------



## themagictouchusa

Oki 6150 is best but the WoW I-sheet works in most laser printers.


----------



## themagictouchusa

More videos of WoW7.1 at these two links:

Laser Transfer Paper - TheMagicTouch USA - Support

YouTube - TheMagicTouchTS's Channel


----------



## charles95405

Let me address the 'problem' of high price...First I do not use this paper...just never got around to it...busy with other projects and have not even had a sample to try BUT...listen closely...It is NOT that far out of touch for a quality image on a cotton tee...To explain...I think most of us will agree that a sublimated shirt is a first class product...but lets figure the cost...a 100% polyester tee...about $6.50 or so....75 cents in ink, 20 cents or so for paper..and you have a final..out the door price...w/o labor costs etc of $7.45 or so. Now with the WOW paper..I think it was quoted at $5.00 a sheet..so a white tee is about 1.25 where I buy, plus 5.00 plus ink...not a lot..maybe .50 cents or so..that gives a final price...w/o labor/profit of $6.75 or so.. 

So I would submit that a good quality WOW print of about $7 raw cost vs sublimation of a bit more..makes the wow paper in line for a first class job...I know that first I freaked out over the $5 sheet cost but then in doing the math...maybe the cost is not that bad. I think the end product is much much better than a normal inkjet transfer that will end up costing about1/2 or less of the wow/sublimation...and that is fine for something that is not meant to be a high end product..

JMHO...


----------



## 666dRC

Printing the mask on our Xerox DC700 seemed to be the problem, works much better on our DC250. Thnx TMT for telling me that a DC700 should work just fine..


----------



## vadan

Correct me if i'm wrong but is the WoW 7.1 basically a mix of the TTC and OBM papers - in that 1 process handles all colour?

What's the benefit of using WoW over 2 different transfer papers for 2 different colours? Having both TTC and OBM would be far cheaper that just WoW 7.1

TTC - £50 - 100 sheets = £0.50p a sheet + ink
OBM - £75 - 100 sheets = £0.75p a sheet + ink

Wow 7.1 - £136 - 50 sheets = £2.72p a sheet + ink + mask

Are all these papers designed specifically for use with toner only?

Another thing is, some of you may have noticed i've been looking in to a solution for easy hot foil application. Would this paper not allow that?

The application process seems daunting hmmm.


----------



## vadan

Oh another I need clarified is the process.

TTC seems the same as dye-sub, you print to your laser in negative, apply and press.

OBM you print in the positive, peel from release, apply and press.

But how would I do detailing with OBM, do I need to print the design and contour cut in my cutter? How would I do this?


----------



## manz

vadan said:


> What's the benefit of using WoW over 2 different transfer papers for 2 different colours?
> 
> Are all these papers designed specifically for use with toner only.


WoW is a "self weeding" paper, it leaves no polymer window on the transfer.. only the actual design will transfer to the garment.

for Laser printers only.


----------



## manz

vadan said:


> Another thing is, some of you may have noticed i've been looking in to a solution for easy hot foil application. Would this paper not allow that?


Not seen it done with laser.

InkJet:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/p733310-post10.html

*May I ask where you purchased your foil from in the UK?
*
Thanks.


----------



## vadan

It does not specify whether they use the inkjet or laser transfer paper?

I havn't ordered the foil as yet, but from Target Transfers, Heat Applied Foil Rolls | Target Transfers.

I've seen other applications where laser toner is used to apply the foil with a laminator on to self-weeding transfer paper, in principal, it should work on a garment, i'm getting the transfer papers anyway, so will try and post results.


----------



## manz

vadan said:


> It does not specify whether they use the inkjet or laser transfer paper?
> 
> I havn't ordered the foil as yet, but from Target Transfers, Heat Applied Foil Rolls | Target Transfers.



All for Laser:
The Magic Touch (GB) Ltd - Transfer Paper - TTC Textile, CPM, OBM, DCT, WoW7.1 Professional

Thanks!


----------



## Lnfortun

vadan said:


> Correct me if i'm wrong but is the WoW 7.1 basically a mix of the TTC and OBM papers - in that 1 process handles all colour?
> 
> What's the benefit of using WoW over 2 different transfer papers for 2 different colours? Having both TTC and OBM would be far cheaper that just WoW 7.1
> 
> TTC - £50 - 100 sheets = £0.50p a sheet + ink
> OBM - £75 - 100 sheets = £0.75p a sheet + ink
> 
> Wow 7.1 - £136 - 50 sheets = £2.72p a sheet + ink + mask
> 
> Are all these papers designed specifically for use with toner only?
> 
> Another thing is, some of you may have noticed i've been looking in to a solution for easy hot foil application. Would this paper not allow that?
> 
> The application process seems daunting hmmm.


WOW is not just simply a mixture of TTC and OBM. It is self weeding multi step process that does not require hand or vinyl cutter contour trimming. OBM you have to contour cut to remove excess material around the image.


----------



## jumpman21

WOW is not just simply a mixture of TTC and OBM. It is self weeding 3 step process that does not require hand or vinyl cutter contour trimming. OBM you have to contour cut to remove excess material around the image and OBM basically has the feel of a silk screen t-shirt. Honestly, not the best feel in the world. I really don't know how you came up with the idea that WOW is a mixture of TTC & OBM. They are all totally different papers because they were formulated to do a specific job. TTC=Light textiles OBM=Dark textiles etc. Please feel free to call me with any questions you may have. I will be more than happy to help anyone out. 

Thank you,

Will Torres
themagictouchusa
773-353-4571 direct


----------



## vadan

I didn't come up with the idea lol I'm trying to get an understanding. Anyone that doesn't know the material wouldn't immediately see the differences in materials, apart from the obvious colour specifics.

The problem I think I'll have is that I don't have a proper cutter for the OBM contour cuts, will the CR handle this? What's the technique? I've not done cutting around a pre-printed design yet so have no clue.


----------



## jumpman21

Vadan,

Depending on the image. If it's a box type image, then a regular paper cutter/scissors will do. If it's a grunge type image where you have splatter and all that, you would need a cutter. If you use a cutter, all you have to do is pretty much line up your registration marks and let the cutter do it's thing. On a grunge type shirt, i would honestly use the WOW. It's self weeding and you can get a full colored image with a great feel. Before you guys go off and bash me about the $5.00 per sheet price?! Do the math and you'll actually see that the paper can be cost effective. I'll be the first to admit, when i first heard that i was going to try and sell a transfer paper for $5.00 a sheet?! I thought my boss went off the deep end. After testing and printing the paper, i noticed that it's easier and cheaper to use the WOW without having to use a cutter and then spend an hour or more weeding. Here's a quick example.

WOW.....$5.00 (15 min. to setup and print) actually around 5 min. once you learn the process.
T-Shirt (colored).....................$1.50ea.
Toner per print........................$.75 per sheet and that's on the high side.
Electricity...............................$.50 per shirt
Setup time.............................10 seconds
Total cost per customized "full 20 color print".....................$7.75

If you were to do the same shirt via screen print?! The setup charge alone would send you to a grave.

Sublimation cost..............
Shirt only.........................$4.00 ea.
Ink..................................$1.00 per print
Cutter electricity...............$.75
Paper..............................$.65
Time cleaning your rollers after your done................1/2 hr.

Now, the big difference between sublimation and laser printing is that with laser printing (our method) you can use any type of shirt. Leather, Vinyl, Cotton, 50/50, Poly., Poly/Cotton etc.
I hope this helps you understand a little better.


----------



## vadan

It's making much more sense now, watched all the vids out there for all the transfer papers. Thanks all for help.

I've been thinking, would this work...?

1. Print negative
2. Transfer to mSheet
3. Transfer to iSheet
4. Press graphic (note negative graphic) to garment
5. Cover printed graphic with hot foil and press
6. Remove foil and negative graphic is layered with foil

Thing is after pressing the iSheet the negative wouldn't be negative really would it? So will the mSheet transfer release direct to the garment seeing as we don't need any colours to transfer over? Or is the release process only a part of the iSheet?

Seem's like there could be a work around for this to work... any suggestions I can try?


----------



## jumpman21

Vadan,

Please call me or send me a personal email. I have an idea and i think we can get together and make something work. Or, at least we can find out if your method will work together I am not going to try and sell you a darn thing. I myself am curious and all i ask from you is an honest assesment of everything. Plus...A nice plug for my personal customer service would be nice lol Please call me!

Thanks,

Will Torres
773-353-4571 direct
888-349-2378 ext.4571


----------



## vadan

Will, I'm in the UK so don't really want to discuss over a big telephone bill but I'd gladly come see you if TMT give me a ticket lol.

I can however email, wana send me over ur email addy or pm me. We can find a solution.

Raj


----------



## vadan

So, got my delivery of all the transfer papers, done some test prints today.

TF won't let me upload the pics via "manage attachments"...?


----------



## autumn10

Hello, beautiful shirts!!! Do you mind if I ask you what kind of heat press you have? I am looking for a heat press and really not sure what kind to purchase. They tell me that the epson 1400 inkjet magic flow is the printer I need, any help you could offer would greatly appreciated.

thanks,
Autumn


----------



## vadan

autumn10 said:


> Hello, beautiful shirts!!! Do you mind if I ask you what kind of heat press you have? I am looking for a heat press and really not sure what kind to purchase. They tell me that the epson 1400 inkjet magic flow is the printer I need, any help you could offer would greatly appreciated.
> 
> thanks,
> Autumn


Hey Autumn, you're in the wrong area, you can find lots of info on equipment here Heat Presses - Equipment - T-Shirt Forums.

To answer your q, we have a hotronix 28x38 auto clam and Ricoh GX7000, more than happy with both.


----------



## vadan

Got them uploaded... check 'em out and let me know. Cheers


----------



## vadan

Anyone... someone... any advice... please...?

 Where they all go!


----------



## jumpman21

Vadan,

We used the foil over a white only image on a black t-shirt. We got an awesome look and some how the feel of the image felt different too. The image caught a semi-gloss look that was cool as heck. Give me a call or send me an email and i'll be more than happy to send you the results.


----------



## vadan

Jumpman did u use transfer or print for the White base?

I tried it with wow, it works that's for sure but stretch the tee slightly and it cracks. No chance it would live though even 1 wash.

The images I posted figured it. Doh, it's cos I didn't cut the image so when it transferred the excess transferred too that's y the extra foil stuck. Once I fully understand how to print and contour cut in my craftrobo I'll give it another go. It seems durable enough, no cracks, no flaking, so should last.


----------



## themagicprintman

Its a stunning product in my opinion..washes great and applies to nylon and all fabric substrates....the price is a little steep, but when you consider the time it would take to weed and cut some designs this levels the playing field as its very quick process.

Thansk


----------



## brianrudie

Great product 
but this is very expensive , the wow paper costs more than the t shirt ! ( with vat ) it works out at nearly £4 per sheet ( £3.20 TBE )then a black t shirt will cost approx £1.60 at wholesale , then theres the a4 toner usage and paper ect so from a business point of view you are looking at an outlay of approx £7 per t shirt , and for the time spent preparing and for it to be worth your while you would have to sell a t shirt for at least £14 , there is only a option to buy 50 sheets of wow paper for £136 ! , most customers will not pay more that £10 per t shirt and most small runs are between 10 and 20 t shirts , so although it looks great most customers would simply shop elsewhere at those prices. I would like to see more cost effective packages and bulk deals on this wow paper


----------



## rjim

Excellent reply... And the customers seem to be asking for more at a less cost. WE've seen written quotes were companies are quoting work at basic costs with no margin at all. Either they are getting better deals on supplies somewhere or like working it for free.


----------



## TMTUSA_Tech

That's a great point but in all seriousness, they are probably looking for a 1 or 2 color design that can be screened for pennies. Wow is for that custom design with full color, not for a single color or even a 2 color design. If I went to a shop and asked for 12 shirts with FULL COLOR detailed graphics, I can almost guarantee you that the price would be astronomical.


----------



## rjim

Understand... last quote was for a black hoodie with name and numbers on the back and a full logo on the front. Since it was a good customer, we offered to do it with cad-cut material for $20. The quote was for $12.50. The quantity stated by the customer was from 2 to possibly 15 hoodies. I don't see how a screen printer could do that for that cost.


----------



## jumpman21

Hey Guys.....Everyone broke it down correctly. If you use the wow for certain jobs as apposed to screenprinting on small jobs it's worth the cost for multiple reasons. 1) You won't turn a customer away. 2) You'll make money regardless and there's no setup of any kind. If you're into screen printing?! I suggest you try screening using cut material so you can save alot of time and money. Hit me up if you want to find out how to use this method. Also, Hit me up for a 5% discount on magictouchusa transfer paper.

Will Torres


----------



## peppapig134

hi hope someone can clear up a few questions for me about this wow paper. can you use this wow paper in a sublimation printer? or is it only for a laser printer? is there anyone out there who has made the equivelent of wow paper as its very expensive from the magic touch. also does anyone do the equivelent of the ttc paper from magic touch? last question is can you use any laser transfer paper on any laser printer? thanks in advance, tez.


----------



## brianrudie

peppapig134 said:


> hi hope someone can clear up a few questions for me about this wow paper. can you use this wow paper in a sublimation printer? or is it only for a laser printer? is there anyone out there who has made the equivelent of wow paper as its very expensive from the magic touch. also does anyone do the equivelent of the ttc paper from magic touch? last question is can you use any laser transfer paper on any laser printer? thanks in advance, tez.


all of magic touch`s paper is Strictly laser only


----------



## peppapig134

oh it says that they do sublimation paper 2.


----------



## kokosmin

Also, the MagicTouch papers work on SOME laser printers. They have a list on the website, so you will probably end up buying a new printer also, if you really like the WOW transfer.


----------



## 34Ford

Good grief. I just sit here and read all 18 pages for nuten.

I was hoping the closer I got to the end there would be more positive feedbacks.

Now Im 45 minutes older.


----------



## campanella

The magic touch usa: So you are saying maximum pressure for the wow 7.8 paper? I have a Geo Knight 16x20 and I should go to 9psi? I have been told to go with medium pressure. I would love to know the settings for this heat press and the wow7.8 paper. temp(f), time, pressure would be wonderful. Perhaps The Magic Touch USA could test at least 7-10 of the most common brand heat presses--failure is very expensive in regards to paper cost and t-shirt cost.

So my rep at magic touch pulled out a geo knight that he had and practiced with the settings for me. Turns out the sweet spot for that heat press is 320 degrees 30 sec. 9psi. very slow peel after about 5-10 seconds. Now I am waiting for the settings for the wow paper. Thanks joesph


----------



## campanella

goodtease said:


> Andrew...I don't think I missed the point. Have a self weeding transfer paper is great! But here is what is involved with the WOW 7.1.
> 
> 1. Edit Photo.
> 2. Create Mask - Make sure to have registration marks.
> 3. Print Mask on regular Paper
> 4. Print Image on M Paper with Registration marks
> 5. Heat Transfer mask image to Transfer paper I
> 6. Cool - 15 seconds or so....
> 7. Peel.
> 8. Align Transfer paper M and I
> 9. Heat Press M and I together.
> 10. Peel apart
> 11. Preheat Garment
> 12. Align final transfer
> 13. Heat transfer image
> 14. Peel backing off
> 15. WOW you have a tshirt!
> 
> Now that is alot of work. I mean I am definitely looking for the holy grail of transfer papers too! I tried DuracottonHT....works ok....sometimes you have a nice window around the image. Imageclip is great...still 3 step process...but paper doesn't cost $5.00. WOW 7.1 is just that....WOW. But just like Badalou said above...I really don't see how you can make money.....
> 
> Prometheus....you are correct if you customize. however. If you want a biker image on the back of the shirt and then their name....most likely you will need to use 2 sheets. that is 10 bucks just for the paper! You are limited by the 8.5 x 11" sheet.
> 
> Regardless...it is a great paper I agree....so I will let all of you guys buy a whole bunch and hopefully that will drive the cost down...to where I can afford it! lol.
> 
> Cheers!


anthony, Your list for the wow is informative. I am new and I thought this was process: print to magenta paper, heat press into second sheet--peel hot, then press into t-shirt let cool and peel. That is what I was told, but that doesn't work. So, can you explain what you mean by printing mask on paper? What is that for? I only have 2 sheets for each process, the magenta and the yellow. I have wow 7.8. It would be very cool if you could post a video of your process--However, I do realize that a lot of the problem with all the magic touch usa papers is really the heat press settings and all the heat presses are ultimately different (


----------

